# Film Club - Part 1



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

*

Jena Presents
"Who Framed Roger Rabbit?"
Saturday, February the 23rd
5:15PM EST
7:15PM EST
​* 



Open registration is available to Theater regulars at any time - forever. 

Limited registration is available to friends of Film Club members.

Anyone who has chosen a film will be listed with a date next to their name noting when they are eligible to select again.

Members eligible to select films may request to be left out of the selection process if they are going to be absent or otherwise unavailable. If a chunk of users are "sitting out" (finals, holidays etc) then that week's film will be pushed to the next week.



*Spoiler*: _Complete Member List_ 





    Stunna (2-7-13)
    Rukia
    Violent by Design
Jena
    Vault
    Parallax (2-9-13)
    Martial Horror
    Z
    Taleran
    Gaara
    Ennoea
    Detective
    Pseudo
    Samavarti
    Amuro
    Nakor
    Grape Krush
    Yasha
    Han Solo
Huey
James Bond
Super Goob
Furious George
CrazyMoronX
ashes





*Previously Viewed Films**

The Secret of NIMH (Stunna)

Down by Law (PairASlacks)

City of God (Hand Solo)

Commando (Z)

Magnum Force (Detective)

The Vanishing (Enno's enlightened choice)

Secret Sunshine (Vault)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
*


----------



## Jena (Dec 17, 2012)

We should watch Debbie Does Dallas


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

Why would you put 'part one' in the title?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why would you put 'part one' in the title?



All the best movies plan for sequels. Why not threads?


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

They have Bathhouse for that, Jena


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2012)

How about we go alphabetically?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

No. I called second. Enno goes last.


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

Starting with who?

@Stunna - It's better if we decide democratically who chooses 

Should we do weekly movies or biweekly?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

This has all been established. 

Z goes first, I called second. After that you guys can have the scraps.


----------



## Jena (Dec 17, 2012)

I know you guys want me to pick all the movies 
You don't have to beg.

First it's Debbie Does Dallas, then it's Gordy.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

...

Change of plans.

Jena goes last. Enno is second to last.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2012)

I use my Veto to exile Stunna from the club.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

We should watch the movies weekly, by the way. No reason to do it otherwise.

btw we're watching _The Iron Giant_ or _The Secret of Nimh_ for my week.

*EDIT* 


> I use my Veto to exile Stunna from the club.


Screw that noise. Who died and made you queen?


----------



## Jena (Dec 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> ...
> 
> Change of plans.
> 
> Jena goes last. Enno is second to last.


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

You people are already sidelining the thread 

Fine, I'm nominating Z and Vault.


----------



## Z (Dec 17, 2012)

I thought we were doing this on the weekend lol.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Fine, I'm nominating Z and Vault.


You traitorous colored.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this just theater regulars?


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone, except _those people_.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

what**


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

Nothing, just come up with ideas


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 17, 2012)

I think we should pick the order by rng.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay, enough with these shenanigans.

If you cannot make a democratic decision yourselves, I will use my emergency dictator card and make it for you.

With the greatest holiday film ever made, to match this Christmas season:


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

No way, this thread's ultimate goal is film elitism - which is not often associated with Die Hard.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

How about a movie with several intertwining love stories featuring Hugh Grant?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2012)

GK did say the point of this club was to find hidden gems and classics most of us haven't seen, Die Hard doesn't fit in to either category.


----------



## Jena (Dec 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> How about a movie with several intertwining love stories featuring Hugh Grant?



_Robbie the Reindeer in Legend of the Lost Tribe_, of course!


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> GK did say the point of this club was to find hidden gems and classics most of us haven't seen, Die Hard doesn't fit in to either category.





:33


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

OP has been updated with names ordered. Thanks to my own brilliance for coming up with a list and having it randomized by a computer


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

Brillant idea.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Are we using a streaming site to watch the movies or are we just going to try to watch the movies at some point during a week on our own?


----------



## Z (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunna is one?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

Which better start than heartwarming disney movie?


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Z said:


> Stunna is The One?



I swear, this is how I read your post.

Secondly, how does Stunna keep fixing his way in certain threads and polls into his selection of choice!?

Lastly, don't fuck up the 1st selection Stunna. Everyone is watching.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

A certain former regular who use to frequent here would comment how * mentally **vapid* the members of this club are because he was not listed on the list.

I think I should point that out.  

You should know who I am talking about .


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't see what's so hard. Someone picks a movie to watch for a week, we all comment on how it sucks through out the week.

Make a new thread for every week.

Profit and flame.

Maybe we could randomnize it every week, or maybe the person who just picked can chose who gets to pick next week.  I dont like the idea of randomnizing so many weeks ahead of time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Since this is the Film Club and even though I wasnt listed I will suggest the most obvious choice.

A Brad Pitt movie is only fitting to be first

Fight Club.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Brillant idea.



I know, right? Totally mine and not Enno's 



Jena said:


> Are we using a streaming site to watch the movies or are we just going to try to watch the movies at some point during a week on our own?



Good question



Z said:


> Stunna is one?



I think I'm going to redo the list after we find out who all is actually participating  Huey kind of got cheated etc

Though if Stunna appears in #1 spot again - we'll know Jesus is real


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> A certain former regular who use to frequent here would comment how * mentally **vapid* the members of this club are because he was not listed on the list.
> 
> I think I should point that out.
> 
> You should know who I am talking about .



Hey you shouldn't talk about Jove like that


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Though if Stunna appears in #1 spot again - we'll know Jesus is real



Jesus exits and he is Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

Z should go first

then either he chooses or we randomize it.

Also we can set a stream time but if you can't make it watch it before the next decision starts

it's that easy.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Maybe we could randomnize it every week, or maybe the person who just picked can chose who gets to pick next week.  I dont like the idea of randomnizing so many weeks ahead of time.




K, this is the best idea so far.

Stunna picks first and then the remaining names on the list are randomized weekly. It makes it slightly more fair to people just joining. Though after a time, I imagine adding a waiting period after joining before being able to join the actual list of people able to select movies.



			
				Para said:
			
		

> Also we can set a stream time but if you can't make it watch it before the next decision starts
> 
> it's that easy.



And this.


----------



## Z (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol I don't necessarily want to go first, randomization is a good idea.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

Z has spoken

randomize this bitch.  so that means Stunna is first then right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

You all listening to yourselves? You are telling us let Stunna pick a movie. Take 5 seconds to think about your mistake .


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

stunna will pick a good movie, it'll just be a cartoon that we've all seen .

let's say after you've chosen a movie, you can't be selected via randomization for at least one month? I think that's a long enough wait in practical terms. the odds of the same person being selected are very slim anyway.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

I think you shouldn't go again till everyone participating goes at least once around

I wouldn't want it to be like:

me
vbd
stunna
eno
Sama
me

that would suck


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You all listening to yourselves? You are telling us let Stunna pick a movie. Take 5 seconds to think about your mistake .



I means we are going to watch Back to the Future, Disney animated movies or Star Wars, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I think you shouldn't go again till everyone participating goes at least once around
> 
> I wouldn't want it to be like:
> 
> ...




well, I would imagine the waiting list would be really huge. so it would take a very long time for it to ever come back to someone.

i honestly wouldnt mind if someone got to pick again 5 or 6 weeks later. i mean we're watching a movie all the same. but your way works too, it it would suck for the person who never gets to pick.


we could fancy the idea of selectively fighting over what movie to pick .


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> I means we are going to watch Back to the Future, Disney animated movies or Star Wars, there is nothing to worry about.



come on, stunna is more diverse than that. 

it's not just disney animated movies. there's also pixar, japanese shit and dreamworks . indiana jones and rocky if stunna wants to throw a curve ball .


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunna has the most variety


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

You all know he will make us watch Snow White .


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll fight you over picking the movies VBD


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

maybe we should spend the rest of the week (or just the work week) compiling a list of eligible people.

ie, some people are not currently active who are on the list.  

ie, other regulars not being put on the list like dangerdoom (the lame regulars that no one remembers). give everyone a chance to speak up and get added.


so leave the thread open for enough people to say they want in, then we can start.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Z should go first
> 
> then either he chooses or we randomize it.
> 
> ...



Nominating your dupe account is not very noble of your, Para. 

Also, why is Huey not included, but this guy:


*Spoiler*: __ 








is, GK?

I thought you said in the Movie Rating thread that for whatever reason, this guy:


*Spoiler*: __ 








was banned from our secret film club?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

Well if we randomize after every pick, we can add them to the list at any point.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

detective, if you keep posting that picture of that feminite man, i will neg you into oblivion.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Also we can set a stream time but if you can't make it watch it before the next decision starts
> 
> it's that easy.



We should have a tutorial or something in the OP for people who have never set up a stream before.

I mean, not like that's me or anything. It's my friend. My friend doesn't know how to set up a stream.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Well if we randomize after every pick, we can add them to the list at any point.



that can spawn a problem though of the list never ending. random people will continue to jump in and push the queue, many of which will probably not show up and delay everything.



Jena said:


> We should have a tutorial or something in the OP for people who have never set up a stream before.
> 
> I mean, not like that's me or anything. It's my friend. My friend doesn't know how to set up a stream.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

I will tell you how set it up the stream on Twitch tv.


Who the hell is the guy with that uncircumcised finger in that pick Detective.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> detective, if you keep posting that picture of that feminite man, i will neg you into oblivion.



Hey! You speak about Jena, with respect, VBD!




*Spoiler*: __ 



..... Gotcha. Probably made some people actually go up and double check my above mentioned spoilers just to make sure.


P.S:


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> that can spawn a problem though of the list never ending. random people will continue to jump in and push the queue, many of which will probably not show up and delay everything.


Maybe we set a time limit, after x time no one can join, and the list will stop expanding, till eveyone in the current list has participated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> Hey! You speak about Jena, with respect, VBD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

I definitely not a fan of random people just jumping on board on this, but I think we got enough sense to know when it'd be ok to add someone new to the list.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Who the hell is the guy with that uncircumcised finger in that pick Detective.



User formerly known as Pudding.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Maybe we set a time limit, after x time no one can join, and the list will stop expanding, till eveyone in the current list has participated.



thats not a bad idea.

but i think everyone registering is going to be cleaner and easier to keep track.

so here would be an example.

lets say we leave registration open and everyone says im in, blah blah. let's say after a week, we close it off. 

once everyone has picked, we start a new season. people can re-register, or new comers can come. repeat the process. 

thats what im thinking. 


on another note, i say if u take too long to pick a movie, like 2 full days, then fuck that person, and we move on to someone else.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> Hey! You speak about Jena, with respect, VBD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jena is a ginger ...


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I definitely not a fan of random people just jumping on board on this, but I think we got enough sense to know when it'd be ok to add someone new to the list.



I wonder if we could do something similar to what we did in our NBA Fantasy League, Para. Find a stream hosting site, have the user of the week select the film, and then everyone joins in the same chat window while it streams and we make crass and rude remarks about their taste in cinema.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually wouldn't be better idea to make this a fanclub, instead of an open thread in KT?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> I wonder if we could do something similar to what we did in our NBA Fantasy League, Para. Find a stream hosting site, have the user of the week select the film, and then everyone joins in the same chat window while it streams and we make crass and rude remarks about their taste in cinema.



wait, this happened? 

specific details please. was not around during the nba fantasy draft this year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Actually wouldn't be better idea to make this a fanclub, instead of an open thread in KT?



mehhh, i think it would be a nice thread(s) for what is for the most part a dull board (i mean the rate your last movie thread is the only one worth a shit on here imo). i think it'd be good discussion. im also lazy. 

problem with a fanclub aside from the inconvenience of clicking on a different section is that the fanclubs have a loooot of dumb asses trafficing through it. like preet level dumb asses (if you dont know who preet is, thank what ever god you pray too). i would hate for some weaboos to start barging in and talking about pokemon the first movie.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

we can use Livestream

its great and you can make comments

and just a bunch of shit talk VBD, you missed out


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 18, 2012)

damn, i'm in, how do i get on the ride?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

i like using the message board, though i'd go on streams if its a movie i've seen or don't care about in order to flame you guys.

like for what ever stunnas pick is, it'd make a good movie to stream, because it's going to be something we've seen a million times, and can shit on all the same.

but for a movie ive never seen, it might annoy me to watch it in window mode, and the quality would likely not be good.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> wait, this happened?
> 
> specific details please. was not around during the nba fantasy draft this year.



It was the greatest show on Earth, VBD. I told you join the damn league but I think you had gone on some sidequest at the time.

It was 2 hours of insults, questionable draft selects, more mockery than a British roast, $$$$ spent on shitty players by users thinking the currency was in pesos, and Ghost damning his chances at even winning a single match by having the most shameful team ever assembled autoselected by Microsoft.

Then we did it again the following week.

Sin said my insults were so great that he would join another league if only for the chance to watch my greatness in action in another chat window. 

Magnificent Valour was had that day.

:33


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> It was the greatest show on Earth, VBD. I told you join the damn league but I think you had gone on some sidequest at the time.
> 
> It was 2 hours of insults, questionable draft selects, more mockery than a British roast, $$$$ spent on shitty players by users thinking the currency was in pesos, and Ghost damning his chances at even winning a single match by having the most shameful team ever assembled autoselected by Microsoft.
> 
> ...



i hope i lived on via al jefferson jokes.  im sure no ones flaming me for spending 40 bucks on him anymore, hes been doing well.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> we can use Livestream
> 
> its great and you can make comments
> 
> and just a bunch of shit talk VBD, you missed out



Yes, if the video can stream at a decent quality and it allows for multiple users to join in, then that could be a good option. We need to test out it's capabilities first though.

It would be the next best thing to flying out to where Stunna lives, knocking at the front door and asking his mom to bring him out, and then shitting on his selection.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

I personally don't think we should add non regulars. Minus the fact we don't know their tastes, they won't be committed to this. So people can join in and watch the weekly choice with us and if they're regular for atleast a month then they get added to the list. Noone here wants noobs on the list telling us how great Inception is because they'll be asking for it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> i hope i lived on via al jefferson jokes.  im sure no ones flaming me for spending 40 bucks on him anymore, hes been doing well.



Yeah I heard about your damn $48 dollars on him from years past. That must have been some good ish you were on man.

But fucking Nic took it too far and spent $52 on him this year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

if i talk to stunnas mom, stunna gonna be having a new brother.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah it definitely lets people join


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I personally don't think we should add non regulars. Minus the fact we don't know their tastes, they won't be committed to this. So people can join in and watch the weekly choice with us and if they're regular for atleast a month then they get added to the list. Noone here wants noobs on the list telling us how great Inception is because they'll be asking for it.



regulars to this section or regulars to the rate the last movie thread?


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Noone here wants noobs on the list telling us how great Inception is because they'll be asking for it.



Rukia will probably create a dupe account just to join in and make a "rookie film reviewer"'s opinion on Nolan in general. 

For this reason alone, I agree with your non-regular members rule.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

@Jena - Find a decent tutorial or write one (thesis quality) for me to put in OP.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

jena, if u do a stream show ur tits on there. srs.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

the one problem with Livestream is that there's a 1 gig max per file so that could potentially maybe cause problems


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Jena is lurking below. I am expecting either the greatest rebuttal in the history of this section, or she has gone to sleep and forgotten to close out an active browser tab.

Knowledge about to be dropped.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the one problem with Livestream is that there's a 1 gig max per file so that could potentially maybe cause problems



well any movie that is not hd should be below a gig, so we'd be good for standard.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> @Jena - Find a decent tutorial or write one (thesis quality) for me to put in OP.



I don't know how to do the stream, how am I supposed to write a tutorial. :/

I don't even know what to look for. 

BITCH PLEASSSEEE


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the one problem with Livestream is that there's a 1 gig max per file so that could potentially maybe cause problems



I don't think anyone is expecting Blu Ray quality. Except Stunna, who grew up in an age filled with high definition.

There are still films out there that amount to about 700-800 MB in flash format, that can be quickly uploaded in DVD quality.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> I don't know how to do the stream, how am I supposed to write a tutorial. :/
> 
> I don't even know what to look for.
> 
> BITCH PLEASSSEEE



HOW TO USE LIVESTREAM?

Is this the same livestream that Para was talking about?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

> regulars to this section or regulars to the rate the last movie thread?



The list right now is a good starting point. If one of the users on the list can vouch for someone else then they get added, if not you wait a month and with decent activity you get added to the list. But maybe we shouldn't be too closed off, the more people join in the stream/watch the better.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> jena, if u do a stream show ur tits on there. srs.



*Spoiler*: _why wait for the stream?_ 









Detective said:


> Jena is lurking below. I am expecting either the greatest rebuttal in the history of this section, or she has gone to sleep and forgotten to close out an active browser tab.
> 
> Knowledge about to be dropped.


I am not a performing monkey you rube


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

In case you can't find the movie in less than 1gig, spliting the movie is also an option.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

yep Detective, that's the site


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> HOW TO USE LIVESTREAM?
> 
> Is this the same livestream that Para was talking about?



So do I have to download the movie onto my computer first, then upload it? What format does it have to be in? What if I have it on DVD, is there a way to stream the DVD? These are the questions.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> I am not a performing monkey you rube





That's what she sai---


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Livestream should work since decent quality can easily be found under a gig with room to spare.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

So does the person choosing the film do the live stream or is it anyone who can be assed to?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> jena, if u do a stream show ur tits on there. srs.



What tits?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

Jena asking too many questions

too lazy to read

some english major


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

We should designate someone to run the channel.  I would do it but my schedule is too topsy turvy to be consistently running.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

i hope movies with sub titles will not be too heavily affected by the quality/window mode. not to mention a lot of people here are too dumb to be able to pay attention to a sub titled movie and chat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

You need to livestream off a site that wont kick you off mid way stream also.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

Here is the link to set up a channel

HOW TO USE LIVESTREAM?


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Jena asking too many questions
> 
> too lazy to read
> 
> some english major



There wasn't enough symbolism in those instructions.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> There wasn't enough symbolism in those instructions.



The instructions were from a pre-modern expression period that heavily relied on step by step sentences and rudimentary constructed pictures to express the result one wanted to convey to the viewing audience.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> There wasn't enough symbolism in those instructions.



So what you are saying it has to be in the form of a cook book .


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> So what you are saying it has to be in the form of a cook book .





I'm just going to use this image to respond to everything now. It perfect encapsulates any emotion.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

How about we just make a joint Livestream channel, simple user name and password so any of the regulars can use it. I'll call the channel Stunna's Mom


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You lazy fuck, I miss the days when you would articulate eloquently how you would you uppercut my balls into my throat. With such passionate ferocity.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You lazy fuck, I miss the days when you would articulate eloquently how you would you uppercut my balls into my throat. With such passionate ferocity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2012)

Let me in your club.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Only if you have a harvard.edu address, bra


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2012)

Someone sent me an invite, so I don't need one of those


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

You guys need to watch The Room.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Someone sent me an invite, so I don't need one of those




It's cool, were expanding to four forums and three continents by the end of winter  My man JT-Lake just scored us a sweet half mil angel investment.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

No way, I'm first? Cool, I'll have my movie picked by tomorrow. 

And someone else can set up the livestream. If the commentary is audio though, I'm not doing it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2012)

The Passion of the Christ


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm leaning more towards The Land Before Time VII tbh


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2012)

Rukia, pick your movie.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunna is going to pick the greatest movie of all time I'm sure.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

I can vouch for Super Goob (Mike) he's good people.  Although I didn't know he watched movies.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 18, 2012)

The Shining


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

What a completely arbitrary post, Double O Seven.


@Para, I'm typing out a set of rules as far as membership and selections go for the OP. Feel free to flesh it out if you wish.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> What a completely arbitrary post, Double O Seven.



You're a completely arbitrary post


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

I do kinda wanna be that asshole and say that not just anybody can join since VBD brought up some good points about that last night.  If one of the regulars (like me, Stunna, Jena, Eno, etc.) can vouch for someone joining then I'm good with that.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

That's cool. I'll edit it in. 

Everything else look okay?


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2012)

So when is this happening? Really dont want to miss this.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

We have a channel:

yay

I have no idea how to work it though.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2012)

Now Brad Pitt discussions cross threads  

Anyway bookmarked!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

for shame Eno

this means you're running this channel though hahaha.  I can try to help somewhat with running it but I wont have any control running the settings and what not.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a joint channel, I'm gonna give GK the details so any of the members can access the channel, upload etc. It'll be easier that way.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Edit* Enno Ninja


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

ok that's pretty good, that way we can shift around in case someone can't run the channel for a certain viewing.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought the channel name was going to be something about Nolan, missed opportunity Enno. For shame.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

I think we can all agree that Eno dropped the ball on this one


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd like to have a few people volunteer to do hosting. Would probably be more reliable than everyone hosting their own movie etc.

And no, Enno just decided to be classy. Or he didn't want to have to see Nolan's name while doing this


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

This month and next I can't promise to be available to host any events cause of work and the holidays.  Once my schedule opens up I'm totally willing.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

Importing a clip at the moment, lets hope it works.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

@Para, good deal. I think I'd like to accumulate about five people to have the responsibility. Can't imagine how much it would suck for everything to go right as far as getting everyone together on time and then the guy hosting decides to play Rick Astley 

@Enno, this better work


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2012)

I doubt I can participate in this till the new year. After that it's ok.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I can vouch for Super Goob (Mike) he's good people.  Although I didn't know he watched movies.



I posted here pretty regularly before it got a little less active and I soley started posted in the NBA thread. I love movies.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

I remember Goob. I thought I added you >.<

@ashes - K, let me know when you want to be added back on to the list.

@Enno & Para - Is there a way to privatize the view? Or just keep the channel secret? Edit your post with the link, Enno - for now....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

The uploading process seems easy enough, I'm worried about the channel being taken off half way through a film though.

Now I just need to figure how to upload youtube videos.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah you can make the channel only open to members, but that would mean we would need to make accounts to the site.  Which is easy and free for the most part.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

I've never encountered a problem where the channel is plugged or taken off on the site, I don't think it's something that we would need to worry about.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah but that's too much of a hassle for now.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The uploading process seems easy enough, I'm worried about the channel being taken off half way through a film though.





Why? Do they actively search for copyrighted material currently being streamed?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2012)

made an account


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

When is the movie going to be streamed, is Stunna going to decide, or we try to pick the day and hour by consensus?


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Opening post has full details. Everyone should read it. If your name isn't on the Active List then notify me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunna is picking the movie, by today most likely.  Then we'll decide on the stream.  If you can't make it then you got about a week to dl the movie or buy it or whatever and watch it on your free time.

I was thinking of maybe at some point we could do like a multi person skype chat or podcast and talk about the movie but that might be tricky to pull off.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a shame not everyone gets to see the Livestream account holder's name


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunna should name the movie tonight and we have the stream up by tomorrow. Weekend will be almost impossible to get everyone to do this due to lol xmas.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

You can post it here GK

Is the upload working?

My brother bought DKR on dvd, if we can upload it on there I think a rewatch must happen, there's too much from that film we need to mock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

So are we going to skype this so I can mock you in my native tongue?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

whats your native tongue u foreign bitch?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

French, Spanish, Portuguese. Yes VBD I can steal your bitch just by speaking a simple, Hello .


Or I can do my amigo Jamaican accent .


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> French, Spanish, Portuguese. Yes VBD I can steal your bitch just by speaking a simple, Hello .
> 
> 
> Or I can do my amigo Jamaican accent .




Guess again, Mothafucka! This is Amrr'cuh!


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

@Enno, it's finished uploading but idk what it's doing now. I guess it's converting the file to the site's native codecs or w/e...

The file I'm uploading is 171MB and it was started @ 2:22CST (40mins ago). It's 11% done as of now, so this process is _very_ long  700MB movie is gonna suuuuuck


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> The file I'm uploading is 171MB and it was started @ 2:22CST (40mins ago). It's 11% done as of now, so this process is _very_ long  700MB movie is gonna suuuuuck



Only like 6 hours to go


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, only 30 minutes of that was the actual upload.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

People get on and tell me if it's lagging badly :S


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunan choose a film already.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

I just got home, so hold your horses.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

lol Brad Pitt


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Excellent film clip.

EDIT: Or commercial clip. Whatever.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Man, this is tough. I can't really think of any movies I've seen that the majority of you haven't. I guess I can pick something I can only assume you guys haven't seen in years, with exceptions.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay, _Paprika_ and _The Secret of Nimh_ are what I'm currently choosing between. I'm pretty sure a couple people said they hadn't seen the former.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2012)

Something foreign would be nice. Some people here are too close-minded.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay, Paprika or a Ghibli film?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually i havne't seen The Secret of Nimh, but i have seen Paprika.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

My vote is for Nimh, personally.
But Paprika works for me too 

If you pick a Ghibli movie, try to pick one that's a bit more obscure.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

I haven't seen any "obscure" Ghibli films. 

I'm leaning towards Nimh now.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

I ahven't seen Secret of Nymh either.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Nimh it is.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Secret of Nimh is one of my favorite movies so I apologize in advance for being obnoxiously excited during the duration of it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

id rather see paprika than the secret of nimh.

i personally dont see the point in worrying about what is more obscure. most people here do not watch obscure movies, so i dont think it is worth stressing over it.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2012)

I haven't seen either so I'm good either way.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Who's Victor Von Doom?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

ok so the movie is decided, but what's the day we're streaming it and time?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

I know -- I'm referring to the user in the livestream chat. Someone's name is Victor Von Doom.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

So Stunna is Secret of Nimh your final choice?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

who cares?

ok so are we making this a private room or just leave it open to people?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Who cares about what


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunna make your final decision

I think it's open to people.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

_Nimh is_ my final decision.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

My pc just took wut looks to be a permanent shit. Give me til weekend to resolve.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

I meant who cares about some guy named Doom in the room

ok so what day is the stream and the time


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

I was just wondering :|


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

shut up Stunna

ok so we got about a week to watch Secret of Nihm, sounds bueno


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm downloading the film and will upload it to LiveStream by tomorrow, after that it's up to everyone to decide the date of the mass stream.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2012)

Wednesday or Thursday night works best for me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Same. Doesn't matter to me though.


----------



## Z (Dec 18, 2012)

Man I won't have time till Friday cause of finals.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

Let me resolve my pc issues u haters


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Take your time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunna disappoints once again.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Nimh's a great movie though.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2012)

Wait since Eno is loading the movie why doesn't he pick the day?  If you can't make it well too bad so sad


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2012)

fuk u para


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Para is streets behind.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2012)

don't be mad, I'm only being real


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 19, 2012)

methinks with Para


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2012)

Doesn't matter to me. :byakuya


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2012)

Lmao Para trying to be Alpha in this thread whereas his just a beta


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't have to be the one to stream it though, once uploaded anyone can do it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 19, 2012)

Fuck u para


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2012)

Worst comes to worst we you can continuously loop the film on the channel all day long since Livestream are the ones hosting the video.


----------



## Grape (Dec 19, 2012)

New cheap ass pc in the mail. If i dont get by sunday wete putting it off til after xmas..


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2012)

shut up Vault 

I like the looping idea but if that's done then I would worry about the channel being shut down.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2012)

Pavement is a poor mans Oasis.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2012)

U mad eno?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2012)

Pavement is the male equivalent of The Cranberries. You mad now Para


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2012)

now you've gone too far


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2012)

Vault go root for one of your loser teams


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> Lmao Para trying to be Alpha in this thread whereas his just a beta



Para is bringing that Mexican - leave a man behind - mentality to this thread, in order to toughen us up for the upcoming Apocalypse.



BTW, I'm on vacation for the next two weeks so I'm down with whenever you guys are good for this to begin. Except Christmas Eve, I have some plans that day.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Only Betas talk about Alpha. 

Vault confirmed Beta.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2012)

Lmao that's rich coming from you Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> Lmao that's rich coming from you Huey.



All Wally West Fans are confirmed Omega son, get on my level.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 20, 2012)

So I just found this thread. Did you guys do this yet?


----------



## Jena (Dec 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> All Wally West Fans are confirmed Omega son, get on my level.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

Okay everything is set on the channel, so now it's just up to GK when to watch it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my laptop in earlier. When can everyone make it? lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Before xmas


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

The film is an hour and twenty two minutes, I'd say it's doable without being a pain. I'd be down for Sunday.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a job on the board for Sunday night


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

How about after Christmas then? I imagine everyone is busy anyway.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

Works for me.


----------



## Jena (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, after Christmas works best for me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup.**


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

Alright, it's settled. On Thursday, December 27th 2012 - Film Club, will begin with a bang!

Premiere film will be: *Debbie Does Dallas - 1978*.

Tune in!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2012)

Put it in the OP.

And a time should be decided as well.


----------



## Jena (Dec 21, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Alright, it's settled. On Thursday, December 27th 2012 - Film Club, will begin with a bang!
> 
> Premiere film will be: *Debbie Does Dallas - 1978*.
> 
> Tune in!


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

Around 8:00-8:30EST should work? I'll put it in OP, but people should still give input for an adjustment if necessary.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

Edited OP w/ time and date. Took me like three edits to get it right cuz I'm blazed, but eventually I did it!

Not functional Grape


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2012)

I wont make it lol but I hope it succeeds!


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe we should put it off until after new years? Rukia is still MIA as well.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2012)

Something tells me Rukia won't regret having missed out on my turn, but whatever.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

You're probably right


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there a way I can send PM's to 15+ people at once?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2012)

I think the limit is ten at a time or something of the sort.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2012)

You shouldn't be worried about people that can make it or not.  Send the PM's with the time and that's it who makes it makes it and who misses out will just have to miss out.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2012)

Me: Oh no, I gotta go.
Friend: Where to?
Me: I need to get back to watch a cartoon. It starts at 8.
Friend: ......

Imagine how badly it would hurt my reputation when the words got around that I still watch cartoons.


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2012)

Yasha, how'd we lose the good that was given us...let it scatter, careless?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait, you mean we're supposed to _stop_ watching cartoons?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2012)

Fuck you guys.  Film club was my idea.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2012)

Rukia's back!


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you guys.  Film club was my idea.




Every beta needs an alpha to step in and get things done


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2012)

That's where I step in, right?


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2012)

Stunna, you're so beta that gamma is worried you're going to step in his turf.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2012)

Gamma? That's my favorite E-Series Badnik!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Grape Krush calling himself Alpha.....that like Stunna wearing big boy pants.


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2012)

Grape Krush is addressed as "The Alpha" by "The Omega".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Grape Krush is addressed as "The Alpha" by "The Omega".



Danger The Omega Doom, address you as he please otherwise he wont be considered The Omega.


----------



## Grape (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh snap! Movie night on Thursday! 8pm EST.

Be there!


----------



## Z (Dec 26, 2012)

You have to make an account to chat right?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2012)

Movie night?  What are you guys watching?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2012)

Para chose _The Secret of Nimh_.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

Fuck you Stunna you chose that I haven't gotten my turn yet :|


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2012)

Shhh! He won't show up if he knows I chose it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Im still baffled that this 16 year is apart of this club and you allowed him to choose first. Maybe we do a kids special one week.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

When is my turn motherfuckers


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

No one wants to watch those English movies not even you Brits enjoy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2012)

Based upon what you know about me from this forum.

Recommend me something to watch?

:WOW


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

wrong page for that


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> No one wants to watch those English movies not even you Brits enjoy.



Lmao, so says the Canadian, Fuck outta here


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2012)

> No one wants to watch those English movies not even you Brits enjoy.



All our talent is taken by the US so we're stuck with not a great stock but there were some good films this year, noone watched them though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> Lmao, so says the Canadian, Fuck outta here



Mother Fucker we gave the world Jim Carrey and Mike Myers what the fuck you have Mr. Bean . Yeah I thought so .


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

Jim Carrey? JIM CARREY?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> Jim Carrey? JIM CARREY?


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

Are you honestly comparing British actors to Canadian actors? Really Huey ck


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 26, 2012)

I liked Madagascar 3. There, I said it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Nope, proving that a Canadian product is more better in quality than you Brits products .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2012)

We gave you Nolan Huey so shove it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2012)

The best product Canada gave the World is James Van Der Beek.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Ryan Gosling  a single Canadian capable of taking away all your women.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2012)

Is he gonna get them by staring at them for five minutes?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

He does that in movies and its still very effective .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2012)

Robert Pattinson will take all your women


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah if he was into women !


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2012)

Didn't stop Bieber.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Bieber is a military weapon and an effective one too boot.


----------



## Grape (Dec 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> Are you honestly comparing British actors to Canadian actors? Really Huey ck




Canadian actors are to acting what Canada is to the world.

Jokes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

The only Joke here is your economy.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

man it's Canada who gives a shit


----------



## Grape (Dec 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> man it's Canada who gives a shit



Canadians


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Canadian actors are to acting what Canada is to the world.
> 
> Jokes





Take that back.


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2012)

So is the movie still going down tonight?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Take that back.



Leave the Murikan be, they live short lives. One day they could be not being able to read and the other on the receiving end of a stroke from a chilli dog .


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeppers.

8pm est


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2012)

Wtf time is that GMT?


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2012)

Vault said:


> Wtf time is that GMT?



Bitch why don't you google it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Sucks for you Vault .


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

1AM GMT, if it's currently about 8pm GMT :S


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Dammit Stunna, you picked an animated film? IHU


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2012)

It is 8pm, fuck that guys.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

Vault it's 1 am.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

This is why I told people we need to work on scheduling, but no one ever contributed, so my hand was forced!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

The next fucker to give Stunna a chance to pick will get his shit kick in.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay so it's 8 PM EST tonight. That's fine.

I've also registered on the site. And found Eno's Bradpittsucks channel. But it's not recognizing my login when I try to join it officially.

Did the channel get deleted or expire?

Please confirm?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The next fucker to give Stunna a chance to pick will get his shit kick in.


Have you ever seen Nimh? Seriously, it's a great film. I picked an animated movie to spite you guys, but at least I picked a good one.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Give Stunna a chance to fly and he crawls in the mud


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

You all will be whistling a different tune once you watch it tonight.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Detective said:


> Okay so it's 8 PM EST tonight. That's fine.
> 
> I've also registered on the site. And found Eno's Bradpittsucks channel. But it's not recognizing my login when I try to join it officially.
> 
> ...




It's still up :S yay


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2012)

>everyone shits on animated movies
>website is dedicated to a cartoon for 10 year olds about magical ninjas


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

To be fair - I shit on just about anything.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Let me know when you guys decide to watch The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.  I want to discuss Rooney Mara's tits, Daniel Craig's glasses, and David Fincher's intro.





Jena said:


> >everyone shits on animated movies
> >website is dedicated to a cartoon for 10 year olds about magical ninjas


Not me dude.  My top 25 is littered with animated films.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay, I got it to work.

I will see you hooligans at 2000 EST.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Detective said:


> Okay so it's 8 PM EST tonight. That's fine.


I never took you for an animated film hater.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Jena's set is cool.  GWTDT isn't the only film I am interested in.  I would also be willing to watch Supergirl beat Darkseid's ass for an hour and a half.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

Fucking 1 am.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

@Rukia, don't you wanna watch Freddy Got Fingered with us? 

@Han Solo, you Eurofegz had plenty of time to help me choose an appropriate time slot for everyone


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Freddy got fingered?  Tom Green?  Hell no.  I thought you guys were watching Grandma's Boy.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I never took you for an animated film hater.



In fact, I'm not. I was just blindsided that the very first film we choose was an animated piece, which doesn't allow us to mock the real life actors overacting or melodramatic delivery, when it's all done by pixelated cells.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Darn, if I knew I was supposed to pick a bad movie I could've hooked us up.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Detective said:


> In fact, I'm not. I was just blindsided that the very first film we choose was an animated piece, which doesn't allow us to mock the real life actors overacting or melodramatic delivery, when it's all done by pixelated cells.



Correct, it allows us to focus on Stunna for an hour and a half muahaha

@Rukia, Freddy is classic. Hater 

[YOUTUBE]SYUEjtCV1Gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Darn, if I knew I was supposed to pick a bad movie I could've hooked us up.


That's what you are supposed to do when you do something like this.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Let me know when you guys decide to watch The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.  I want to discuss *Rooney Mara's tits*, Daniel Craig's glasses, and David Fincher's intro.Not me dude.  My top 25 is littered with animated films.



Her whole body is lovely. I'm glad I bought the movie on blu-ray. 

Sadly I won't be able to attend tonight. Got friends to hang out with. I hope it goes well so I can attend the next one.


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Jena's set is cool.  GWTDT isn't the only film I am interested in.  I would also be willing to watch Supergirl beat Darkseid's ass for an hour and a half.



Fuck yes, friend. There were some awesome fights in that movie. Wonder Woman versus Furies. Superman versus Darkseid. Fuck yeah.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 27, 2012)

Rooney Mara reminds me of Tom Hiddleston at times


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry Stunna, will have to skip this round.

Hope you guys enjoy The Secret of Nymph.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 27, 2012)

Jena said:


> Fuck yes, friend. There were some awesome fights in that movie. *Wonder Woman versus Furies*. Superman versus Darkseid. Fuck yeah.



Almost as good as the supergirl versus darkseid fight at the farm.


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Almost as good as the supergirl versus darkseid fight at the farm.


Oh hell yeah. Damn, now I want to rewatch this movie.



Yasha said:


> Sorry Stunna, will have to skip this round.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy The Secret of Nymph.


You might actually like the movie if you give it a chance. It's pretty dark for an animated movie. But whatever....


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok. Since Jena asks, I will download it and watch it later.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's what you are supposed to do when you do something like this.


Everyone was pressuring me! 


Yasha said:


> Sorry Stunna, will have to skip this round.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy The Secret of Nymph.


Yeah, yeah. 


Jena said:


> You might actually like the movie if you give it a chance. It's pretty dark for an animated movie. But whatever....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha is whipped.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't call your sister a hoe, bugger.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

This situation isn't helping my cripplingly low self-esteem.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> This situation isn't helping my cripplingly low self-esteem.



Was that more or less of a blow than me repping you yesterday?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

You most likely have a longer penis than most of us, especially Enno and me. What're you being low self-esteemed about?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't bring me in to this you punk


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha's primary motivation; penis envy.

Enno's primary motivation; me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

I already told you guys I'm not making it since I'll be at work 

I dled the movie and watched it already but I'm waiting after the stream to discuss it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

You ready, Krush?


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, waiting for people to show up. Hopefully I can remember the master account's pw


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

The password is the easiest thing in the world dude.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

**


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Beavis and Butthead movie?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

So we gonna skype this bitch?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

You are too young to skype you got to be 18 and older in order to join.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 27, 2012)

wont be able to make it tonight it seems. 

ill rewatch secret of nimh on my own time for the sport of it though.

are we going to make a thread for the film itself, or just talk about it in here.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Talk here


----------



## Z (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn, won't make it this time, but I think I will be able to next time.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Man. _The Secret of NIMH._ What a great movie.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok, this shit was hilarious  Who's go is it next?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

VBD is next on the list, followed by Jena.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 27, 2012)

I wanna join. 



Jena said:


> Fuck yes, friend. There were some awesome fights in that movie. Wonder Woman versus Furies. Superman versus Darkseid. Fuck yeah.



 Motherfucking Samuel L Jena.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

The Secret of NIMH. GOAT level hilarity and racism.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, we played a Stunna film and it was a success!

Thanks to everyone for coming. Let's start figuring out next week's movie.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

GK you need to choose a member first. But I think we should stick to more unintentionally funny films.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> GK you need to choose a member first. But I think we should stick to more unintentionally funny films.



I was going to be mildly serious until we saw The Secret of NIMH. Now I'm definitely choosing highly mockable films.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Come on now. Nimh was pure quality.

And we made a list already. VBD is next. :/


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> GK you need to choose a member first.
> 
> 
> 
> But I think we should stick to more unintentionally funny films.



1. People in chat wanted other ways of picking film 

2. Agreed - Million Dollar Baby?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna should never be able to pick again.

Infact he should be banned from watching movies and television all together.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Speaking of beta...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay so how are we choosing films?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Wow, we played a Stunna film and it was a success!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for coming. Let's start figuring out next week's movie.



I still have no idea what Secret of Nimh is about.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

That chat window is like a circle of truth. No beta can be hidden when you type in there.

You all know who you are.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

If this thing becomes a film where we all watch unintentionally hilarious films I'm out I already do that with my real friends and in those at least there's booze pizza and weed :|


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I still have no idea what Secret of Nimh is about.



Furry porn.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> If this thing becomes a film where we all watch unintentionally hilarious films I'm out I already do that with my real friends and in those at least there's booze pizza and weed :|



Para being as serious as Gilbert Grape.

Dat Debbie Downer attitude.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Still second to the Omega .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Para, what did you think of The Secret of NIMH?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Okay so how are we choosing films?



My suggestion is the person picks 3 movies and then we vote. It's more democratic.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha said:


> My suggestion is the person picks 3 movies and then we vote. It's more democratic.



Yes, but so unAmerican. 

Seriously, the vote works. And we can use trailers as inspiration.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

I hate that idea

The next person in line picks the movie and that's that


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> If this thing becomes a film where we all watch unintentionally hilarious films I'm out I already do that with my real friends and in those at least there's booze pizza and weed :|




I thought I was your real friend.

[YOUTUBE]g5nhPflL7mg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

also the movie is ok, I can see why people could like it.

C


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I hate that idea
> 
> The next person in line picks the movie and that's that



Typical Mexican. 

Fine, let's vote on the voting system.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Para's had the best ideas so far. And the best opinion on NIMH. After me and Jena of course.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Para's had the best ideas so far. And the best opinion on NIMH. After me and Jena of course.



Stunna kissing ass to Para because he gave it a polite C rating for it's overall shittiness.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Para, want to randomize the list for me? 

link


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't like the need for the vote because then what's the point of having people take individual turns?

I like the system that we've set up and I don't see any reason to make any changes to the deciding process.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

I think I agree with a few other people, I don't really see the point of the film. Animation was good but it was otherwise pretty generic in it's story direction.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't randomize it right now, have someone else do it unless you wanna wait for me to do it later tonight


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

You guys were too busy making it look like Birth of a Nation 2 to actually appreciate it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

I agree with Para. He and VBD worked out a solid system.

@Para, do it later and let me know who wins :S


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

I think Stunna needs to be kicked out until he likes decent movies.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Parallax
    Samavarti
    Detective
    Vault
    TylerDurden
    Super Goob
    James Bond
    Grape Krush
    Z
    Rukia
    Violent by Design
    Huey
    Yasha
    Jena
    Ennoea
    Han Solo
    Stunna

This list is like random fate. Stunna has been chosen last because the machine knew somehow, that he went 1st.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

Shouldn't Stunna be in timeout?


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

I trust Detective. Para is next.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna could have actually picked an animated movie that touch the heart strings like Pokemon.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> Shouldn't Stunna be in timeout?




    Huey
    Detective
    Z
    Parallax
    Jena
    Samavarti
    Yasha
    Ennoea
    Grape Krush
    TylerDurden
    Vault
    Rukia
    Violent by Design
    Super Goob
    Han Solo
    James Bond


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

> Parallax
> Samavarti
> Detective
> Vault
> ...



Guess we're not going to see any French movie anytime soon.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

This is sum bull.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Going with first list. A lot of people on the list didn't show or aren't participating. Hard to know who, since none of them want to tell me 

Para next


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

> Huey
> Detective
> Z
> Parallax
> ...



Looks like we are going to see Pokemon next.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Lets do this
 We pick one each then the top 4 we do a 24 hour pole to see who wins.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Looks like we are going to see Pokemon next.



We all know your going to choose Lolita if you go next, Yash.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Wrong. Para is next :S


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

My pick is simple. Its going to be a Robby Downie joint.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Detective said:


> We all know your going to choose Lolita if you go next, Yash.



Do _you_ want to see Lolita next? I'm okay with it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Wrong. Para is next :S



Edit this list into the OP, OP.

*Parallax
Samavarti
Detective
Vault
TylerDurden
Super Goob
James Bond
Grape Krush
Z
Rukia
Violent by Design
Huey
Yasha
Jena
Ennoea
Han Solo
Stunna*


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

So we randomize the list after each round instead of sticking to the same list?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Man the hell up and lets watch Breaking Dawn. We can see who last the longest.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

That's stupid.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha said:


> So we randomize the list after each round instead of sticking to the same list?



No, I created a new one on a whim, that coincided with fate since it made Stunna last, somehow knowing that he went 1st.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha said:


> So we randomize the list after each round instead of sticking to the same list?




Yes. Makes it legit fair :S


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Cabin in the Woods next week.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

This is needlessly complicated.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

What's complicated about randomizing a list? :S


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

What was wrong with sticking to the original plan? We already had a perfectly fine system set up, and before there was a single complication or hint of one, we're revamping everything.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> What was wrong with sticking to the original plan?



Somehow, we ended up watching Secret of NIMH.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Because we had to watch Secrets of Moving a cement block.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Where were you when we figured this out two weeks ago?

Mofos wanna ride the bench during preseason and then start coaching the game a week into regulation?


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Honestly, I'm fine with the original list, but the viewing date needs to be on the weekend, so everyone is available.

Saturday would be ideal.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

There were bigger complications than just moving the house.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> What's complicated about randomizing a list? :S



Is it a different person doing the randomizing each time?

How do we decide whose turn it is to do the randomizing?

What if the name of the person who does the randomizing comes out on top?


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> There were bigger complications than just moving the house.



Like who was going to make Mrs. Brisby put out first?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Where were you when we figured this out two weeks ago?
> 
> Mofos wanna ride the bench during preseason and then start coaching the game a week into regulation?



Ese, I warned your ass from page 2. You said give Stunna a chance.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

No, anyone can do it - as long as I say so


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

Para is like the kill joy Father noone wants.

I know a easy way to randomise. K just close your eyes and put your finger on the screen, whichever name your finger falls on goes.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Detective said:


> Honestly, I'm fine with the original list, but the viewing date needs to be on the weekend, so everyone is available.
> 
> Saturday would be ideal.



Most of us are forever alone, so weekends should work just fine.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

What happens if Stunna or Para gets randomised first again?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been on the road


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Para is like the kill joy Father noone wants.



Standard Mexican Father from Television?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Para never accomplish his dreams so he takes it out on us.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> What happens if Stunna or Para gets randomised first again?



We kill them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

I like how Rukia dodged a bullet.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

People kept lying to me about the film selection.  Might have been more interested if I had known the truth.

Thought for sure you guys were watching How To Train Your Dragon tonight.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

Randomising made sense with the timeout thing, but now we might as well just go down the list were using atm considering Stunna is last.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

Para worked hard when he first came to the country, not like us.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> People kept lying to me about the film selection.  Might have been more interested if I had known the truth.
> 
> Thought for sure you guys were watching How To Train Your Dragon tonight.



Are you trying to suggest Stunna has a decent taste in movies?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

See?

And How to Train Your Dragon would have been an amazing watch. I know my next choice.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Honestly all I can recall from the film are racist jokes, naked rats, chinese-looking owl, old fart with mystic glowing eyes, beta, black crow, police academy, and preet.



Looks like you were enjoying my colour commentary from the peanut gallery rather well. I am glad to be of assistance.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 27, 2012)

So when is the next one?


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> People kept lying to me about the film selection.  Might have been more interested if I had known the truth.
> 
> Thought for sure you guys were watching How To Train Your Dragon tonight.



Ask me or Para next time :0



Han Solo said:


> Randomising made sense with the timeout thing, but now we might as well just go down the list were using atm considering Stunna is last.



I'm still doing the timeout thing. I think it's six weeks if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2012)

The rats were trying to go to war with humans


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> See?
> 
> And How to Train Your Dragon would have been an amazing watch. I know my next choice.



My random list has ensured that this will not happen for at least 4-5 months.

BTW, HTTYD is a good film, but we cannot mock it. Because it's quality entertainment.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna finally realize what quality animation is.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

HtTYD is a great movie. Should have won the Oscar back in 2010. It's only competition was The Illusionist.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha should never be allowed to choose.  I don't want to watch Bridge to Terabithia.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

HTTYD is the reason why Young Justice had to be delayed till Jan. It can go fuck itself.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

You should be pushed back a spot if you deliberately skip a week.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Ask me or Para next time :0.


I fucking asked you and you told me Freddy Got Fingered.  :[


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

My random list works because it's selection of Stunna in last place was mystic as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

I told you it was NIMH. :|


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Yasha should never be allowed to choose.  I don't want to watch Bridge to Terabithia.




One of the many reasons the list is _randomized_ 


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Cant you see Rukia is telling us his alibi as to why he was not present .


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Any length limit, Grape?

Can I choose a 4-hour movie?


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I fucking asked you and you told me Freddy Got Fingered.  :[



lmao, totally forgot. Now I feel like an asshole


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

won't show up

-edit- Don't feel bad. I told him, first time he asked, what we were watching.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think I'll ever be able to watch this film with a straight face, I'm still cracking up at all the sex jokes.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

Freddy Got Fingered is an amazing movie man.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Any length limit, Grape?


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Freddie is hilarious.

It's the worst movie ever made, just epic.

"I saved the day!"


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Detective said:


>





> The Movie Orgy 	420 min (7 hr).






**


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Guys, I will be honest. No matter the film, you will not be able to distract me from making colour commentary about random things I notice in a film.

Unstoppable.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

Para going to chose The Human Condition.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Detective confirmed black woman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Wild Wild West


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> won't show up
> 
> -edit- Don't feel bad. I told him, first time he asked, what we were watching.


Didn't read your response.  If I had I wouldn't have had to ask again.  

I want Detective to make the next choice to tell you the truth.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Jurassic Park III


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

What sort of movies would you choose, Detective? Give us a taste.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm considering opening a second movie night for humor related viewing 

I still want to watch serious film :S


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Another one should happen this weekend


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Leprechaun in the Hood this weekend.  Make it happen.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Seriously, if you want me to host the next one, let me know guys? I'm on vacation for 2 weeks, so I will have enough Prep Time to add shitty trailers and the like.

And the best part is, one of the shitty trailers will be the film. 

But I will not reveal it until ShowTime.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

Detective trying to take over, GK I wouldn't stand for that.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape sucks anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

I have Detective figured out.  He's old school.


*Spoiler*: _I think we will see something like this from him_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=priAy6XuMrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha said:


> What sort of movies would you choose, Detective? Give us a taste.



The only thing I can say is that it will be a serious film that I will make sure no one takes seriously ever again.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

Detective said:


> Seriously, if you want me to host the next one, let me know guys? I'm on vacation for 2 weeks, so I will have enough Prep Time to add shitty trailers and the like.
> 
> And the best part is, one of the shitty trailers will be the film.
> 
> But I will not reveal it until ShowTime.



Detective to take over the non serious shitty films.

I approve.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

That's a solid guess, Rukia 

@Enno - everybody wanna be like Mike


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I have Detective figured out.  He's old school.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I think we will see something like this from him_
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL, You know me well, Rukia.

I see your fucking Congo, and raise you the God Damned Desert:

[YOUTUBE]VR2Mvm2wdqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

The Island of Dr Moreau and Anaconda are a couple of other films I could see him choosing.

No one should be choosing classics here.  I think the goal should be to revisit films.  Let's decimate nostalgia completely.  Jena mentioned Jumanji the other day.  That would be perfect.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

I like Romeo Must Die more.  Anthony Anderson was hilarious.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

I liked the Postman.

Come at me!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Good trolling idea.  Choose a lousy film that no one wants to see like I am Legend and then don't show up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

lol I was accused of attempting that earlier.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Please let Detective choose.  He has a lot of good ideas.

Vault mentioned Skeleton Key earlier.  It's too dangerous to have a random list when people are going to make selections like that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2012)

If I wanted to troll I would suggest something like Star Trek.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I liked the Postman.
> 
> Come at me!



You serious bro?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Star Trek was okay.  But it has become like the most overrated film of the decade.  People are way too excited about the sequel.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Samavarti (Dec 28, 2012)

Fuck my internet, second day i have no internet for the most part of the day, anyway i have the movie in my computer, i will watch it sometime on this week.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Star Trek was okay.  But it has become like the most overrated film of the decade.  People are way too excited about the sequel.


I was super hyped until I saw all who were writing.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

I've already knew what my movie would be when my turn came



Jim Jarmusch's masterpiece and a legitimately great film 

so yeah this is my choice.  Pick the day for the stream, I already own this so I can watch it whenever so you guys get free reign for picking the day


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Para doesnt understand the concept of this club apparently .


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not going to waste my vote with a shitty film you rubes can do that yourself.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

When this idea was first pitched it was presented as a chance to share movies that you enjoy and that others may not have seen. I'm with Para on this one. Not to say no one can choose bad movies, but don't get on him for picking a good one (like me).


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll probably pick Perfume.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

What made this club run is the chat box, not the critiquing . If we just sat and watch this movie occasionally making small critiques about the film this movie club with be so shitty, that if it was a TV show it would be cancelled from the pilot alone. 
The movie doesnt have to be horrible but there should be a wiggle room there where you can toss in a few jokes and anybody would not mind getting into the chat without concern about what the fuck is going on in the movie. 



Stunna said:


> When this idea was first pitched it was presented as a chance to share movies that you enjoy and that others may not have seen. I'm with Para on this one. Not to say no one can choose bad movies, but don't get on him for picking a good one (like me).



Your movie was shit, which proved why the chat box was fun.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

that's your interpretation of what this club is supposed to be about, and I don't agree with it.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> You're wrong
> 
> but that's okay


Fixed

Anyway i'm really more interested in finding good movies that i the Chat, the chat is nice, but we really shouldn't decide what to watch in basis of what will allow us to chat more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

We will see whose opinion will win, I am pretty confident in my fun over your serious business though .


A club is for the inter action nothing else. If we wanted to review a film why not just watch it on your own timing then come back so you can write essays about what you thought.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 28, 2012)

Well is not the we really need a film club or a chat room to converse, mock movies and have fun.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

You get your fancy tea and biscuit clubs out of here.

Well guess we can have the occasional serious movies for you people.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2012)

stunna winning the first pick is the worst thing that could happen to this club. now everyone just wants to pick shitty movies to make fun of .


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> What made this club run is the chat box, not the critiquing . If we just sat and watch this movie occasionally making small critiques about the film this movie club with be so shitty, that if it was a TV show it would be cancelled from the pilot alone.
> The movie doesnt have to be horrible but there should be a wiggle room there where you can toss in a few jokes and anybody would not mind getting into the chat without concern about what the fuck is going on in the movie.



Indeed. Huey appears to have made the point, exactly. It was the interaction, the lulzy shit talking and non-serious critique of the film chosen that made the entire night, which was our comments in the chat window. It allowed us to carry a conversation that was light, view the film semi-seriously, but not go minutes without any jokes or observations.

What's amazing was that the entire group, except poor Stunna, came to the conclusion that Secret of NIMH didn't hold up to it's previous status as a cult animated classic because we trashed it's weak points so hard that it was essentially summed up as a promiscuous female mouse trying to move her house 5 yards away, all while being hit on by random woodland creatures.

Good times.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> stunna winning the first pick is the worst thing that could happen to this club. now everyone just wants to pick shitty movies to make fun of .



My goal is actually select a seriously made film and completely change the way everyone looks at it with our honest but lulzy colour commentary.

i.e. Enno can't look at Secret of NIMH anymore without making crass sexual and racist jokes now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2012)

i took the high road and just walked out 5 mins in the movie. that one rat had some crusty ass hands, i was out of there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Detective said:


> Indeed. Huey appears to have made the point, exactly. It was the interaction, the lulzy shit talking and non-serious critique of the film chosen that made the entire night, which was our comments in the chat window. It allowed us to carry a conversation that was light, view the film semi-seriously, but not go minutes without any jokes or observations.
> 
> What's amazing was that the entire group, *except poor Stunna*, came to the conclusion that Secret of NIMH didn't hold up to it's previous status as a cult animated classic because we trashed it's weak points so hard that it was essentially summed up as a promiscuous female mouse trying to move her house 5 yards away, all while being hit on by random woodland creatures.
> 
> Good times.



And Jena but we all know Gingers cant vote .


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> And Jena but we all know Gingers cant vote .



Jena got into the spirit of things too, especially with her not so secretly living vicariously through Mrs. Brigsby and hoping that Justin would not so subtly seduce her.

I'm pretty sure Jena lost it when Justin made Mrs. Brigsby disrobe. 

Dat Swagger.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Damnit not I cant watch any cartoon where the characters are porky pigging it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2012)

I await the day that Enno selects Inception or any other Nolan film, and completely shits on it during our conversation in the chat window.

And I pledge to be there, assisting by adding fuel to the flaming hater fire that will create a light so bright, it will blind us all from Nolan films in the future.

Though I will make sure to turn my eyes aside momentarily, so it does not affect my judgement when Man of Steel comes out next year, and utterly destroys it's Superhero genres rivals, and drinks their blood.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2012)

Let me put it this way:

Every film has a Brad Pitt in it, and Detective is there ready to help you find it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Detective said:


> I await the day that Enno selects Inception or any other Nolan film, and completely shits on it during our conversation in the chat window.
> 
> And I pledge to be there, assisting by adding fuel to the flaming hater fire that will create a light so bright, it will blind us all from Nolan films in the future.
> 
> Though I will make sure to turn my eyes aside momentarily, so it does not affect my judgement when Man of Steel comes out next year, and utterly destroys it's Superhero genres rivals, and drinks their blood.



Supes film being good? Thats a good one .


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Let me put it this way:
> 
> Every film has a Brad Pitt in it, and Detective is there ready to help you find it.



Wait, what?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2012)

Added a clip to my post.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay I'll upload Down By Law, better be good Para


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

I had a feeling it will be that, Para is beta as fuck


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

It's funny to see Detective so drunk with power he doesn't have yet


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

I swear if Detective ran a Country he'd think he's running the Country with fairness but he's got the makings of a Dictator.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

Detective is a great beacon of justice not power hungry.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd love to see NF run by Detective and martryn. It'd be awesome.


----------



## Z (Dec 28, 2012)

So when we watching Down By Law? Don't wanna miss this one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

Next week same time. But why can't we do this on Saturday? I enjoyed this film club immensely.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 28, 2012)

People using do stuff on Saturday. It needs to be a day that people are home.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

Any day works since I probably wont make it either way (work and new years and what not) but I'll try to make it

also Huey and Detective trying to derail this thread


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

I have to go to the store, but when I get back - a grape foot is being put down


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

*Daddy's Back*

I go to sleep last night and wake up to find a couple Canadians trying to pull a coup in my thread? Bitches please.

So, as to prevent further splitting of this faction - I am going to compromise. I see both sides of the argument and for the most part everyone is right.

I started this club with one intention; to expand my own and other people's knowledge of film. Para, VBD, myself and especially Enno put in a fair amount of effort to establish the club's operation. It's insulting to just drop the premise for which *we* worked.

After last night, it's apparent that not only myself, but others wish to use it as a medium for shit talking movies. I'm a long way from home and I just don't get to do this with friends and/or family that much. Last night made me miss it even more.

So here's the compromise; we will take turns between serious and humorous nights. Everything else will stay the same.

If we are watching a serious film, I expect people to be on their best behavior  Unfortunately, it was kind of a given that Stunna's choice would be dissed on.

Additionally, it's entirely possible that humor nights will fail completely because making fun of unintentionally funny movies kind of loses it's magic when you go into the film with a mindset of dissing on it. It loses the spontaneity that makes it work in the first place.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

The next person that picks better not have shitty taste/Be some serious Beta.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2012)

so paralax is next?


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

Para is beta as fudge though


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

@VBD - Yup. Looking like tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

A black and white film, fucking straight up Emo betas in this shit. Just waiting on the Weeaboos to showup.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

Wait it's tomorrow? I haven't even uploaded the film lol, you guys are gonna be watching an offline screen at this point.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

I figured I would upload it, but you can if you want


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

I've uploaded trailers, you can upload the film


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

You should be busy finding a Nolan film with director's commentary


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

GK upload the film in to the storyboard under Para's name.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

k. FYI, I am enjoying your upload "notes". No one else gets to see them, but they crack me up


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

It's a comedy not a serious film so you can all calm down


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

basically what I think is that whenever it's someones turn they pick the movie that they want to.  If that's a comedy, shitty film, serious film, it doesn't matter that's on them.  If you don't like it well then just wait your turn.  I don't like the idea of someone being pressured to pick something that they don't like cause then they'll just have Huey throwing a tantrum and calling them a beta or whatever.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

My Alpha tantrum is way better than your Beta hissie fit .


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

New time slot is Saturday at 6:00PM EST/11:00PM GMT.

We'll see how many can make it, it should work out better than 8PM, but might be hard for Westcoast to make if they work Saturdays.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

If we do it tomorrow I should be able to make that.  I rarely if ever work saturdays so I probably can show up


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> basically what I think is that whenever it's someones turn they pick the movie that they want to.  If that's a comedy, shitty film, serious film, it doesn't matter that's on them.  If you don't like it well then just wait your turn.  I don't like the idea of someone being pressured to pick something that they don't like cause then they'll just have Huey throwing a tantrum and calling them a beta or whatever.




Agreed. My only fear is that we'll end up with everyone picking Snakes on a Plane, Congo etc and not have anything serious come up.

I still think film choices should be kept secret from everyone but those of us responsible for getting it ready to stream..


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

I disagree about keeping it secret cause then what about the people who can't make the stream but still want to make time to see the film.  I mean the Stream was something we added later as an afterthought.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2012)

theres hardly any discussion on the secret of nimh, it is basically an after thought at this point, and it hasnt even been a full day.

there's hardly any focus on the films that we're picking from the looks of it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

There was nothing to really discuss other than the stereotypical crow, the racism and also Mrs Brisby using her fine ass to seduce others into helping her


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

That's true it is pretty racist


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

Not to forget the plot which we all deduced was to move the house 5 feet away ck


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I disagree about keeping it secret cause then what about the people who can't make the stream but still want to make time to see the film.  I mean the Stream was something we added later as an afterthought.



We could post the film choice in the OP a few minutes before premiering.



Violent By Design said:


> theres hardly any discussion on the secret of nimh, it is basically an after thought at this point, and it hasnt even been a full day.
> 
> there's hardly any focus on the films that we're picking from the looks of it.



It's hard to know for sure how it will play out. Secret of NIMH wasn't a great choice for testing the waters. I pretty much have no idea what I watched, because of chat. 

For that reason alone, it may be best in the future to not even stream at a set time, looping the stream for a day so that people can watch it on their own time might work out much better for stuff that requires focus.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

There is nothing to discuss because we had a chat box .

Violent Beta Design step your game up son.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

Ninja Crow


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> We could post the film choice in the OP a few minutes before premiering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if people couldnt follow the secret of nimhs chat because of a chat, how are we going to watch the vast majority of other movies which are worth watching?


the chat thing is just a huge distraction tbh. i have no problem watching movies with you guys, but i dont see why it has to be part of the film club. i really have a hard time seeing people being able to pay attention to a live action film that isn't intentionally stupid while everyone is forcing jokes.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

Next time lets try focus on the film instead of the chat.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> New time slot is Saturday at 6:00PM EST/11:00PM GMT.
> 
> We'll see how many can make it, it should work out better than 8PM, but might be hard for Westcoast to make if they work Saturdays.


What is the next film on the schedule?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2012)

also the fact that people could not follow the secret of nimh, yet do not want to discuss it shows a pretty big problem in how things will be handled.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Who the fuck let these serious Betas in this place. This is not rottentomatoes !


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

It doesn't have to be. Originally, the idea was to be like a book club, each individual is responsible for viewing the material on their own time. Then streaming was suggested by Jena, I believe, and it kind of took over.

If we can figure out how to turn off chat, it would work much better for "focus films".


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2012)

can you go full screen in livestream?


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes'r you can.

@Rukia - Down by Law is the next film


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2012)

ill prob full screen and make comments after a while like "YO DID U SEE THAT, THAT SHIT WAS FUCKING SICK"

whens the next screening?


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

New time slot is Saturday at 6:00PM EST/11:00PM GMT.

Also, if someone picks a silly movie for their selection, I may get more serious films to play before or after playing the main attraction. They won't be required viewing, just there for those of us who want to watch em.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

I may not be attending another one so soon, but do enjoy you guys.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

Why not, Stunna? :S


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

Because 

1) I'm going shopping tomorrow and don't know when I'll return

2) After Christmas break ends, I'll most likely be too busy to do this a lot if they'll be held so frequently

3) The computer I'm using here out at my mom's house has crap connection, so my video lags like a mofo. I own NIMH on DVD, so I was watching it on my television last night.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

Ah, I see 

I don't think they will be held more than once a week in the future though. Just doing it now because I'm gonna be bored tomorrow and don't have any jobs on the board until Sunday :0


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sure Stunna will just dl it and watch it if he can't make it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, definitely.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> New time slot is Saturday at 6:00PM EST/11:00PM GMT.
> 
> We'll see how many can make it, it should work out better than 8PM, but might be hard for Westcoast to make if they work Saturdays.



It's my 7 in the morning on Sunday. I'm usually still asleep at that time, but I will try to make it since it's Para's turn.

Could you please upload a subbed version?




Grape Krush said:


> Agreed. My only fear is that we'll end up with everyone picking Snakes on a Plane, Congo etc and not have anything serious come up.
> 
> I still think film choices should be kept secret from everyone but those of us responsible for getting it ready to stream..



I think that's a good idea. Keeping it secret until the moment we watch it to add to the anticipation. People who can't stream can watch it afterwards.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

Was just going to tell you I'm working on subs. I'm not sure how to go about it, because most subs are soft, meaning the subs are in a separate file than the film and the video player used just "plays" them in unison. I'll see if Livestream has something to help with this..


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the efforts....


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2012)

I like the secret film idea.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

Down By Law is in English why would we add in subs?


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

Yasha has a hard time understanding spoken English. It's cool, I found out how to hardsub, only takes about an hour :S


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll probably be able to make the next movie, but I don't know for sure.

If not, I'll just dl it or whatever.

If there's a concern about actual discussion taking place, we can take a hint from bookclubs: come up with discussion questions about the movie to chew over. I know that's also lame because discussion questions are lame, but it can just be as simple as posting your review and then asking what other people thought about a certain character/theme/motif/set/song/etc.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Yasha has a hard time understanding spoken English. It's cool, I found out how to hardsub, only takes about an hour :S



 is a handy tool I use to hardsub.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2012)

Idk if I'll make it, a friend's band is playing tonight.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Uploading the subbed version. Enno, you still on? I need help with something


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2012)

what time is the movie, the op doesnt say.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

He said 6 yesterday.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2012)

6 EST, 11 GMT


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

My bad, it's in OP now  Not that it does any good, but yeah, I'll remember next time :'(


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, so I totally forgot the clips have to be imported and converted. Will take at least an hour, probably more.

My bad :|


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2012)

Grape gonna grape


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2012)

So is it going to be 7:00 est?


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2012)

People are already at the chat Jena


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

movie on now :S


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2012)

so did I miss it?


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, this week we are trying an anonymous selection. I will contact the selected person shortly, film and person who chose it will be secret until premiere.


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry I missed the movie! I have it downloaded and will watch later tonight 

Wonder Woman ain't got time for your shit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Krush, you should edit the OP to include a list of every movie we watch.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Krush, you should edit the OP to include a list of every movie we watch.



I will..

Also, while randomizing the list, your name came up first three times in a row.

Jesus B Real.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

The Lord is the shepherd; I shall not want.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2012)

Who chose the second film and who chooses next?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Parallax chose Down by Law. Great choice. Have you seen it?


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Who chose the second film and who chooses next?



Para and then he didn't show up until afterwards.



Next is Samavarti, then myself, and then Vaulto, if we go by the masterpiece random list some user created.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2012)

I think Grape just "randomized" it again.

Well, let's keep the person's identity a secret until we have seen the movie, then we can guess who it is.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I think Grape just "randomized" it again.
> 
> Well, let's keep the person's identity a secret until we have seen the movie, then we can guess who it is.



Well, that does add an element of mystery to this FC. However, I predict I will be able to successfully guess who selected the film before the end of each viewing.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Detective said:


> Next is Samavarti, then myself, and then Vaulto, if we go by the masterpiece random list some user created.




Nope. The list is randomized every week and the person selecting appears first on the list. If the person is ineligible to pick, the list is randomized again until an eligible party is chosen.

Next week's entry is a mystery to everyone but myself, the person choosing and probably Enno. 

The person choosing the film has been told to keep quiet about being chosen and which film he/she chooses.

Were going to try it out for a week and see how it goes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought we re-randomized the list after every movie.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

We are, using link

It's pretty much the most random website on Earth


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2012)

Detective said:


> Well, that does add an element of mystery to this FC. However, I predict I will be able to successfully guess who selected the film before the end of each viewing.



Shouldn't be hard. I mean, after ruling out those pseudo-members who never show up, we only have like 7-9.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh this is exciting guys, we are almost a third of the way to Part 1 - Part 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Amuro, Furious George, CMX.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2012)

Might as well add Tetra to the list just for the fun of it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I kind of forgot to say anything to George until a few minutes ago lol.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2012)

Wuz' oul dis' den?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2012)

There was one who worked in the cinema and wrote great reviews. I forget his name. I remember he was a fan of Michelle Williams. Anyone remember his name?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2012)

Vonocourt.

Furious George is fucking cool.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Wuz' oul dis' den?



Carry on, ol' chap. Chip chip cheerio.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

We get together once a week and stream a movie on our channel @ livestream. We randomly select a member of the FC who then picks the movie that everyone watches. If you can't make it to the stream, you can watch it on your own time. Weekly participation isn't required, just something to do in spare time, really.

this post has a link to stream to gayos


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Vonocourt.



That's him. 

One of the regulars here I looked up to.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

You mofo, you didn't invite Curious George? 

And Vonocourt was cool, I hate myself for getting to mention him.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Haven't seen Vono in a hot minute 

Also, I'm slightly concerned CMX lived in Aurora


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

No way.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Haven't seen Vono in a hot minute



He last posted in PART II of the Rate The Last Movie Thread, a year ago. Officially MIA.





> Also, I'm slightly concerned CMX lived in Aurora



Why do you continue to bring up that name, only to stab the knife deeper into my Brofist shaped heart?





..... 

*P.S:* CMX is still alive. He logged in on 09/04/2012 to NF.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2012)

Did you guys invite Adonis?


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

To be honest, I didn't really invite anyone 

Enno supplied a list and I posted it


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys invite Adonis?



He's gone into full Lurk Mode. Hasn't posted since July, but I'm pretty sure I saw him logged on last week.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Adonis should be on the list, mos def.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

If yall remember names of regulars who Enno and I forgot, please let me know and/or go to their profiles and post an invitation like the one on George's profile..

Also we need to get this thread stickied


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2012)

And where the fuck is Amuro?


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Good question. Did he change his name?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2012)

Please add Solaris.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

And Magnum Bookworm.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh shit, forgot Magnum


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> We get together once a week and stream a movie on our channel @ livestream. We randomly select a member of the FC who then picks the movie that everyone watches. If you can't make it to the stream, you can watch it on your own time. Weekly participation isn't required, just something to do in spare time, really.
> 
> Link removed



Sounds awesome. I'm in. 

The first movie I'll make ya'll watch is Richard Boddington's _The Dogfather._


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Small update; Furious George has been removed from Film Club


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2012)

Aww shucks


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you gonna start posting in the rate thread again?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Are you gonna start posting in the rate thread again?





I'll try to post there more.... I only stopped because 

1). Sometimes you guys get way too off-topic, even for me. 

2). Time flies in that thread. Places like that can make you miss life. 

3). I was musing on _The Dogfather._


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2012)

I will just wiki the summary .

Also lets trade Stunna for Preet. We can call it a tax write off.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Time doesn't fly as fast these days, George. Tetra's gone AWAL.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

I miss Tetra 

I almost feel guilty.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Time doesn't fly as fast these days, George. Tetra's gone AWAL.



By AWOL do you mean one of you losers stopped using that dupe account?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Well its your fault, you guys raise his ego so much that he felt he could took that shit into Cafe before getting schooled in facts.

Though watching his entire world shattered was like front row tickets to a Bulls game in 1993.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish I knew what got him banned. I've gone on some pretty fucking ridiculous drunken romps in the cafe and never got banned.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2012)

He isn't banned. He just stop posting


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2012)

So then who starts all the arguing now?


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat Krush


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Please add Solaris.



People watch the same movie, that a member picks, and then discuss it in this thread?  Could be a bit of fun I suppose.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

And you can watch it when we stream it weekly, Preet. I'll PM you details.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2012)

Solaris said:


> People watch the same movie, that a member picks, and then discuss it in this thread?  Could be a bit of fun I suppose.



go away preet.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Why all the Preet hate?


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why all the Preet hate?



People believe that I jinx NBA by rooting for them.  The Lakers, Heat, and Spurs losing when I root for them is just a big coincidence...


----------



## Jena (Dec 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I wish I knew what got him banned. I've gone on some pretty fucking ridiculous drunken romps in the cafe and never got banned.



It was in the thread about one of the presidential debates. He started going off on a rant about how Obama is an illegal immigrant . Then when people countered all of his points he blew up and started spewing personal attacks/insults like nobody's business. Which didn't really upset the people in the thread, who kept countering his points, which in turn made him go even more berserk. He got banned because he went absolutely fucking apeshit in that thread. It was hilarious. In retrospect, I kind of wish I'd screen capped it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh man, I wish I'd seen that. 

No wonder he hasn't returned.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2012)

tetra insisted that socialism and communism were the same thing.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh God, wish I had seen it 

It's still surprising to see somewhat intelligent people capable of complete ignorance.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2012)

tetra and intelligence are not two things id put together.


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> And you can watch it when we stream it weekly, Preet. I'll PM you details.



Do you know what kind of curse you have brought upon our beloved section? You have just invited the destroyer of all good things and the biggest troll-like virus on this forum into our weekly FC.

As a wise angry man once said:



Violent By Design said:


> go away preet. I forsake your evil and banish thee!


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2012)

VBD, Para and Han, if your reading this, be witnesses that I tried to warn Grapey, but ultimately the choice was his.

God help us all.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Dude, I'm tearing up from laughter. Well, that and yawning.

But if you guys are serious then I will retract his invite


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2012)

I will take the risk of Preet, only if we can kick Stunna out.





Grape Krush said:


> Oh God, wish I had seen it
> 
> It's still surprising to see somewhat intelligent people capable of complete ignorance.



Being able to memorize what company and model of camera is the best and who is the best at doing CGI wouldnt be considered intelligence . .


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Solaris said:


> People believe that I jinx NBA by rooting for them.  The Lakers, Heat, and Spurs losing when I root for them is just a big coincidence...



Not to mention the Giants, they were on course to winning their division when this fucking jinx showed up. They won't even make the playoffs now lmao


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 30, 2012)

guess I can participate from next week on


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Preet is innocent until proven evil. 



With that said, Preet please give your whole-hearted support to Heat this season, will ya?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck you Yasha!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol Preet is here? Oh shit.

Adonis, Vono and CMX are all MIA, but I think we should ask Eric the King, Dr Boskov or Deltashell. Those guys seem like film watchers to me. Also Amuro is on the list but he's been missing for a while.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

This FC is really fun. Can we do it twice a week on a regular basis?




Vault said:


> Fuck you Yasha!



You wish.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

So is the film chosen yet GK? If you do want help then PM me.

Yasha we should get Stars in here, let these guys meet Tetra lite.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

lol Stars is only interested in marrying Kpop artists. I'm not sure he gives a shit about movies.

Hustler on the other hand, I'm recruiting him....


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2012)

Yasha said:


> This FC is really fun. Can we do it twice a week on a regular basis?



If it's on a weekend, I'm game. A couple hours during non-work times isn't an issue. Monday to Friday schedule wise, is murder.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Friday and Saturday evenings US time work for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

Mid week would be a hassle for most people. Maybe on holidays twice a week is okay but usually, we should stick to once a week.

I've tried to get Leo, not sure he's interested.

We need more wimmin in here.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2012)

If Preet becomes a member here I swear to god I will not show up for any of the showings and I will refuse to watch any films that he picks

fuck preet


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Over some basketball?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Parallax is too emotional.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2012)

fools here underestimate preet. apocalypse is upon us.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2012)

You should see all the teams that he's rooted for and what happens.  If he rooted for the Magic you'd be just as emotional Yasha :|


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Even Preet can't make Magic any worse than they are now.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

I love Baseball.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2012)

shut up Eno :|


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

@Enno - Just got the film choice, wanna take turns uploading? Your turn this week? 

You won't even have to hardsub it before hand  *vague clues*



Parallax said:


> If Preet becomes a member here I swear to god I will not show up for any of the showings and I will refuse to watch any films that he picks
> 
> fuck preet




Oh you's guys 

I retracted Preet's invite. You guys making me feel like a douche


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

It's nice seeing so much passion for sport but atleast choose something good next time, like Women's Volley Ball.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck women's volleyball, it's all about dat women's soccer


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Yasha said:


> This FC is really fun. Can we do it twice a week on a regular basis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a matter of time I will be all up in that ass.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2012)

twice a week is a little much


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, I definitely won't show up.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, I only did it twice this time because of the holidays. 

Though I have been thinking about playing another movie before or after the FC movie is finished.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh god I might miss abit of FC these coming weeks  Exams starting this coming week and after that i might be off to Manc D:


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Next week's time is in the OP....


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

My Sunday 5am. Can't make it. :/


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

What about your 6am?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

7am?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel bad for Yasha having to wake up so early on his day off.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Yasha living in Asia is really fucking this up lol. Move some where else >:0


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Am I the only one in this future timezone?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh yeah you are like 7 or 8 hours ahead arent you


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

13 hours.

No Aussie on the list?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

13? bloody hell mate


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, you two are the ones causing time problems 

I propose a fight to the death.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Wait what, im fine with the times.  How do you think i watch football every Sunday  or basketball for that matter.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Krush, your bloodlust is slipping.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm fine with it being later as well if Yasha needs it to be. Might help actually, going out on Friday for my friends birthday.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

k I'll make it 6PM EST, everyone ok with that? :S


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm probably not gonna be showing up either way.  But I do think it's funny that everyone is rearranging their schedules around Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Another no-show by Para and Rukia. What does this film club mean to you?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh shit Vault is coming to Manc, lock up your daughters.

Para that's just cold man.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey hey  Im not _that_ bad.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'd introduce Vault to my daughter if I had one.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

How come you're coming to Manc anyway?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm a gentleman, through and through. 

Going to see the Missus Enno, goes to Uni there.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Uni, a term that now resides in my distant memory.....

Cherish your youth while it lasts, Vaulty.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Just how old are you? I always thought you are no more than 25


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn son long distance relationships are awful.

Yasha stop being dramatic, in uni you were dating your harddrive, you still are.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

#oldpeopleproblems


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

Stunna I bet you used that condom as a water balloon.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish I could say that didn't happen.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Damn son long distance relationships are awful.
> 
> Yasha stop being dramatic, in uni you were dating your harddrive, you still are.



Tell me about it  It can be difficult, you seem to have experienced such a relationship? How was it?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

Twice, once was absolutely awful (since the girl was a sociopath), second time was just kind of dumb in hindsight. They rarely work out unless you're both serious.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Not the answers i was looking for man


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

It will work out fine, Vault. If it doesn't, just wait for my daughter to come of age.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

You dont even have a daughter 

Not that im thinking about it or anything


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

I tried my besto. Not my fault that my harddrive is barren....


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

@Vault, you should be banging chicks left and right, just in case she'sbanging dudes left and right 



Yasha said:


> It will work out fine, Vault. If it doesn't, just wait for my daughter to come of age.




13?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

Yasha I want you as a Father in law. 



> Not the answers i was looking for man



Anyone who's done it will say the same thing. But as I said, if you're both serious then it can work.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> @Vault, you should be banging chicks left and right, just in case she'sbanging dudes left and right



Preventive revenge eh? I like it.





> 13?



Pedophilia is no matter for joke.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Is she hot?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yasha I want you as a Father in law.



You just want to beat up my daughter.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> @Vault, you should be banging chicks left and right, just in case she'sbanging dudes left and right
> 
> 13?



GK you are meant to be the best amongst us not try poison me and make me doubt myself  



Ennoea said:


> Yasha I want you as a Father in law.
> 
> Anyone who's done it will say the same thing. But as I said, if you're both serious then it can work.



Not my first time, had this other girl who went to uni in Edinburgh but i was so young then  It lasted a whole year. But now im wiser and know where my last long distance relationship failed i will try my hardest to avoid or resolve any conflicts before they build up.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Is she hot?





Now go put your head in the condom your father gave you.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Vault, can you feel that?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Is that a yes?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Hey Vault, can you feel that?



Feel what?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

You lasted a year as a young kid in London? I think atleast on your side it should be okay.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> Feel what?



My dick in your mind.

That mindfuck troll


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2012)

Should be interesting to see the Film Club reaction when Vault chooses Prometheus.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You lasted a year as a young kid in London? I think atleast on your side it should be okay.



She was fucking nuts though, have you watched that terrible film "Win a date with Tad Hamilton." She fucking quoted one scene during an argument. If you have seen it then i want you to guess.

One of the weirdest things i have ever experienced without a doubt. 



Grape Krush said:


> My dick in your mind.
> 
> That mindfuck troll



GK even though you hurt me like this, the fact still remains. 

I have been and shall forever be your friend.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

If you want your girl to turn out like Rihanna one day, go ahead and ask for dating advice from a Paki/Indian.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I think atleast on your side it should be okay.




That DP mindfuck


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

I wasnt asking for advice and if i was Enno is a chill dude. unlike you yasha pimping your daughter to the highest bidder


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

> Limited registration is available to friends of Film Club members.



Recommending . Funny guy. He posts occasionally in the rating thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not giving him dating advice though, for me long distance relationships are only really worth it if you like the person and could see a possible future, otherwise quit because eventually one person will be in it more than the other and it will get ugly. But that's my experience, Vault's experience will be different, I'm sure he's capable of making the right decision. 

My quote guess:

Well, love you get over in two months, big love you get over in two years, and great love, well great love... changes your life. So which one is it? 

You should have quoted Arnie, "To hell with you."


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> I wasnt asking for advice and if i was Enno is a chill dude. unlike you yasha pimping your daughter to the highest bidder



Ouch.

It was only because I thought you're a decent man. I turned down Enno right way, didn't I?

You wounded me, Vault.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm not giving him dating advice though, for me long distance relationships are only really worth it if you like the person and could see a possible future, otherwise quit because eventually one person will be in it more than the other and it will get ugly. But that's my experience, Vault's experience will be different, I'm sure he's capable of making the right decision.
> 
> My quote guess:
> 
> ...



It was more like 

Pat (My name) you don't love me, you maybe want to love me. But I think what you love right now is the idea of me." 

I shit you not. My face at that moment was kind of a stunned silence then this massive urge to burst out laughing got me but i kept a straight face throughout the whole thing, however i couldnt keep it together perfectly lol  there was the occasional gasp of laughter which i quickly masked into cough/choke. Will never forget that day man. 



Yasha said:


> Ouch.
> 
> It was only because I thought you're a decent man. I turned down Enno right way, didn't I?
> 
> You wounded me, Vault.



But i saw Stunna and GK all getting involved. I am decent man :| but im just not good enough for your daughter. She deserves the best!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm good enough for your daughter.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm good enough for your daughter.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Deal. I will marry her to Stunna then.

He's a good kid. Too bad he believes in Jesus.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess she's going to be a pastor's wife.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol was that girl serious Vault


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

She was deadly serious. After that i thought she was really stupid. Dont expect me to take you serious if you use movie quotes to try argue and seem like you are deep


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 30, 2012)

Hahaha Vault, that's hilarious. Try not to date any more weirdos maybe?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2012)

hahahah that's a good story Pat

this thread has become Vault relationship issues


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2012)

I think we learned something about Yasha as well.

I'm sort of the same way.  I can actually read Spanish pretty well.  Listening to it and conversing with it is a much greater struggle.  I think Yasha might be the same way with English.

He struggled to comprehend the first film.  And he requested subs for the second film.  I think he might request subs for every film.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

It's okay Vault, I was once dumped by a text composed of Rihanna's Take a Bow Lyrics, so yeah English girls can be rather idiotic.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2012)

holy shit that would be sad if it wasn't hilarious


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2012)

Bullshit Ennoea.  You are making that up.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish I was. You have no idea how obsessed girls are with Rihanna in England


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

You should have texted her Chris Brown lyrics, shortly before knocking on her door and beating that ass down


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Reading spanish is easy because you can do that at your own pace also written Spanish doesnt take into account for dialect . 

Best way to understand spoken spanish is listening to music in spanish with the english lyrics in hand eventually you can pick up the verses clearly and eventually you can understand pacing of spoken spanish.

This can be applied to every language , if you incorporate the language in more than basic conversation and reading/writing/studying it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2012)

Six Kubrick's down. Next; Lolita.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2012)

Rukia is trying to turn the Film Club against me. 




> Next; Lolita.



Have not seen it. Will look forward to your review.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Everytime I see that sig, I keep thinking to myself why is that guy pointing his dick at me.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2012)

Erza Miller is the new sexy.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's okay Vault, I was once dumped by a text composed of Rihanna's Take a Bow Lyrics, so yeah English girls can be rather idiotic.




Oh god im not surprised, remember the short hair craze after that video and also the red hair?  English girls man. I have dealt with a few nutcases myself. I got email dumped once before because I refused to see her dad after just 3 days of the relationship.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2012)

Vault said:


> Oh god im not surprised, remember the short hair craze after that video and also the red hair?  English girls man. I have dealt with a few nutcases myself. I got email dumped once before because I refused to see her dad after just 3 days of the relationship.




Had you slept with her yet?


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2012)

Sadly I hadn't.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Brits are pansies when it comes to women. The girl always hold out against them.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2012)

Huey fucks all the women


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Huey fucks all the women



You can say I Krush the competition in every category .


Plus I got that Hispanic Suave .


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2012)

Somehow I knew that would go over your head ~.~


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2012)

I just leave Huey to be Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Vault said:


> I just leave Huey to be Huey.



Thats all you can do, be like Supes and be a passive ninny .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2012)

Lolita is terrible guys.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2012)

Lolita isn't _terrible._


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Stunna says its good therefore this is the worst fucking movie ever made.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2012)

Assuming we're talking about the Kubrick version, the only real fault I recall is that it isn't risque enough. Not really a deal breaker.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2012)

Risque enough? Considering the subject matter? Source material and when it was made, that's an unfair assessment considering he pushed the film as much as he could at that time.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, I get that, and I understand, but it was still a detriment for me. I didn't feel the gravity of the situation.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2012)

Kubrick didn't make the film he wanted because of so many restrictions, he even regrets making it as he didn't know his film would end up like that. But I understand,many people feel the same way you do.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 31, 2012)

How do you think A.I. would had turned out if Kubrick had directed it instead of Spilberg? Do you think that there would had been Aliens at the end?


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2012)

I do not study film but i would like to think im well versed in the field


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 31, 2012)

Vault said:


> I do not study film but i would like to think im well versed in the field



Sometimes that is all that is really needed.

So What do you guys think about Jurassic Park 3D? The trailer looked awful but we already know how is this movie so yeah, it's going to be amazing. I think.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2012)

Not a fan of Jurassic park  Favourite directors?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2012)

Samavarti, pick your fucking movie already.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm no the one who picks.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2012)

actually you are


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll take your turn if you don't want it and pick _The Dogfather._


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 31, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Nope. The list is randomized every week and the person selecting appears first on the list. If the person is ineligible to pick, the list is randomized again until an eligible party is chosen.
> 
> Next week's entry is a mystery to everyone but myself, the person choosing and probably Enno.
> 
> ...


Unless something changed i think i'm not the one who chooses, in any case if for reasson i had to pick, my pick would be _Le Haine_


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> How do you think A.I. would had turned out if Kubrick had directed it instead of Spilberg? Do you think that there would had been Aliens at the end?


It would've actually been good.


Suigetsu said:


> So What do you guys think about Jurassic Park 3D? The trailer looked awful but we already know how is this movie so yeah, it's going to be amazing. I think.


I don't watch 3D movies, but Jurassic Park is amazing. It's my favorite Spielberg movie, so I may end up seeing it anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not Sama's turn, it was randomised again. Anyway the choice has been made. You suckers will just have to wait till Saturday.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2012)

man fuck all this waiting till Saturday :|

imma be watching Football playoffs so for sure I wont be in this weekend.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2012)

well whos turn is it, and why do we keep redoing the list o.O?


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2012)

You've already seen it anyway Para ;S


@VBD - Lotto is fun stuff, bra.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year, guys (and Jena).


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2012)

the constant reshuffling is weird.  Also I'm a little sad that I wont make it for sure for 2 weekends straight.  Football playoffs are gonna take over me life.


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Football playoffs are gonna take over me life.



Given your track record in supporting NFL teams, your playoff picks will no doubt be eliminated in short order, effectively allowing you to join us next week, Para.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2012)

We should get Preet on this mission.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2012)

Preet is rooting for the Bengals this weekend.


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2013)

You didn't wish me a happy new year, so yes, you are


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

I didn't know you were online, cocknugget.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2013)

What time on the weekend does the film usually start?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

There is no usual time, but the showing time of the next movie is always in the OP.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks to my mates who I celebrated New years with, the first movie I have watched this year was Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2013)

The first movie I am going to watch this year (later on today when I'm on the job) is Hot Fuzz.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 1, 2013)

I was saving Skyfall but alas I have been trolled by my friends


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I was saving Skyfall but alas I have been trolled by my friends



I have some resources which have made the DVD copy of this film available for your mission, should you require it. For Your Eyes Only, of course.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 1, 2013)

Detective said:


> I have some resources which have made the DVD copy of this film available for your mission, should you require it. For Your Eyes Only, of course.



One I have isnt bad although only watched like 2 seconds of it so gimme your one as well just to compare them, it's so nice to have a Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2013)

James Bond said:


> One I have isnt bad although only watched like 2 seconds of it so gimme your one as well just to compare them, it's so nice to have a Spy Who Loved Me



I have sent you the mission logs to assist you, as you are On Her Majesty's Secret Service.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2013)

Lool this conversation is hilarious, im dying with laughter. Funny considering both of you got a license to kill.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 1, 2013)

Why should I join _Film Club?_


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 1, 2013)

stop being pretentious, as if anyone cares if you join or not, u bitch.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> Lool this conversation is hilarious, im dying with laughter. Funny considering both of you got a license to kill.



The hardest part of being who we are, Vault, is who is to Live and Let Die.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 1, 2013)

I can always reccomend a good Dr for when you beat The Living Daylights out of him.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2013)

Gentlemen, it really feels like the world is not enough for us.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Preet is rooting for the *Bengals* this weekend.



This Jinx can go fuck himself.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2013)

So, Is NF EVER going to write a story for a movie?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2013)

Vault said:


> Lool this conversation is hilarious, im dying with laughter. Funny considering both of you got a license to kill.



 

Could I join this movie club please?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2013)

Just show up for the showings and you're in


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

When is the next showing? Still 4pm?


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Just show up for the showings and you're in



We're kind of like a Burlesque Show Brothel in a way.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2013)

I've never seen Enno use a smiley emoticon before.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2013)

Enno overriding already set rules


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't expect most of the late joiners to actually seriously join


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol sorry GK.

I should say participate and we'll think about it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2013)

>is asked not to allow outsiders
>turns someone down
>lolz we werentz serious


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

Stop being a racist and answer my question.



Yasha said:


> When is the next showing? Still 4pm?


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2013)

Uhh. 7AM for you 

What time is that EST?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

7PM EST

**


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2013)

Someone PM me what we're watching, because I may not be there.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2013)

It's a movie you probably like.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

Clues so far:
- Foreign movie that needs subtitles
- A movie Stunna might like 

Could it be a Japanese anime?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2013)

Come on, don't beat around the bush.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2013)

why keep it a secret there are people that already aren't gonna make it to the stream


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

I like surprise. People who can't make it can watch it afterwards.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2013)

And miss out on the conversation.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2013)

exactly what if we can watch it sometime before the stream who can't make it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2013)

Para, logic is your enemy.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

Miss out what conversation? You can watch the film as soon as you have time and join in the post-streaming discussion if you want. Most of the fun is the chatting during the streaming, which whoever can't make it is gonna miss anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2013)

I just don't see what the big deal is. Why can't I just be PM'd the movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2013)

And it's more fun talking about a movie _after_ seeing it, not while seeing it. While seeing it is when you shut up and take it in. Unless it's bad or a comedy or something.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

Nothing is a big deal here. It's just more fun to keep it secret until the moment of showing.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2013)

But I'm not going to the cking showing.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> And it's more fun talking about a movie _after_ seeing it, not while seeing it. While seeing it is when you shut up and take it in. Unless it's bad or a comedy or something.



Then what's the problem of knowing what is the movie after the streaming? You can't discuss it even if you watch it in advance anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2013)

-sigh- Okay, sure, you may have a point, but that leaves my question unanswered -- if I'm not telling anyone, nor am I attending the stream, why does it matter if I know or not?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

Then it will be up to Grape's or Enno's discretion to decide whom to tell and whom not to. There is always a chance of someone leaking it and ruining the surprise though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 4, 2013)

You guys can remove me, if you haven't already. Won't be able to keep up with this like I want to


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2013)

Along with Stunna too pweeeze.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2013)

When it the next movie?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

Saturday 7pm EST, if not mistaken. Will you be able to make it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 4, 2013)

do we have a movie selected, and who chose it ?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2013)

it's a SECRET O:

which is fucking dumb since I wont be on a computer this weekend either way :|


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2013)

Probably not Yasha.  There are NFL playoff games this weekend!

Edit: You know what though.  I will try.  The Film Club is basically my baby.  And I haven't participated yet.  I will attempt to rectify that tomorrow night.

If the film choice sucks I will be terribly disappointed.  Hoping for Return to Oz.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

Return to Oz is underrated, yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2013)

This is perfect timing for Return to Oz.  Most people haven't seen it.  Most people don't remember it.  A new Oz film comes out this summer.  I can go on and on with the justifications.  People need to revisit that shit.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a feeling it's Rukia's turn this week. If he does show up tomorrow, then I'm 50% confident it's him. He would want to revel in the aftermath of his trolling.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2013)

That Return to Oz rant was kind of random, wasn't it?  Too random in fact.  Oops.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

I installed a fish tank today.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 4, 2013)

I may show up for this tomorrow. What's the website info?


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

check usercp


@Enno - every night and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

If it's Nakor, it might be one of Wong Kar Wai's.

@Rukia: This is Kristen Stewart's best film. Watch it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The Film Club is basically my baby.



**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2013)

Yasha confirmed worst taste ever


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2013)

Where are you guys watching the movies


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

You're not watching them


----------



## Nakor (Jan 4, 2013)

Into The Wild pisses me off


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

Never said it's good. But it's still Kristen Stewart's best. 

The soundtrack by Eddie Vedder is perfect though.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 4, 2013)

I think Adventureland was her best.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

Some anonymous arsehole requested I review Twilight in my blog.

Guess what I'm watching tomorrow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> You're not watching them



Out my face grape cunt 

Im talking to the civilized members.



Stunna said:


> Some anonymous arsehole requested I review Twilight in my blog.
> 
> Guess what I'm watching tomorrow.




Shawshank redemption?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

A for effort.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

ITT:When people ask the question - once so properly proposed by one Three 6 Mafia fortnights ago, "Who run it?", the answer is, "Krush run it".


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Some anonymous arsehole requested I review Twilight in my blog.
> 
> Guess what I'm watching tomorrow.



May I request The Legend of 1900?

That film is underrated, because I have not seen anyone review it before.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

If you request it in my blog.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2013)

No one gives a fuck about your disney Blog.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm playing a movie BEFORE the official movie. It will begin at 5PM EST. Just for lulz.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> No one gives a fuck about your disney Blog.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm playing a movie BEFORE the official movie. It will begin at 5PM EST. Just for lulz.



When will the official one start?


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

My bad, official will start at 6PM EST. Lulz @ 4:30PM EST.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you say what the pre-movie film is?


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

No 

**


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

You're a loser.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

6PM


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

Yasha said:


> 6PM




I said 4PM originally and then gave you 2 hours, making it 6PM.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2013)

You promise Ese?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

7PM please.

It'll be early morning here.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

FINE 7PM.
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

Grape is da best


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

*???Mystery Movie???
​Saturday, January 5th @ 7PM EST -CUZ YASHAS A WHINY PRICK!!!!
BONUS MOVIE @ 5:30PM EST​*


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

Dat grape drank.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

>lobby for 7pm
>not show up


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

:asiantroll


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not gonna be on a comp for the next 2 days.  Probably will not watch this weeks movie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2013)

Nakor said:


> I think Adventureland was her best.


Adventureland or Panic Room.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Panic Room?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2013)

You haven't watched it in a decade.  Guess that means you need to shut the fuck up.   That's what I would do if I hadn't watched it in a decade.

On another note.  You should watch the Chappelle Show more.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2013)

**


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Rukia McClane: Troll Hard


@Stunna, have you got your role from WAD yet?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2013)

I think Stunna should have a separate film club channel.  People could log in and watch Stunna's selection every week.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Trying to increase the suicide rate of 16 year old black males? 


@Stunna, if WAD doesn't hurry, I'm going to start playing mad Urban Terror. Just finished installing


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> @Stunna, have you got your role from WAD yet?


Not yet.


Rukia said:


> I think Stunna should have a separate film club channel.  People could log in and watch Stunna's selection every week.


Sounds legit.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing North by Northwest tonight.  Been a long time since I watched it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2013)

We should watch Kenshin.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 5, 2013)

Ironically I watched North by Northwest this weekend and I was about to watch Kenshin last night.

Red flag for why a mystery movie is not the best of ideas


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

That _is_ ironic, Vegetarian by Decision!


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2013)

North by Northwest is by far my favorite 007 film.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2013)

Goldfinger is mine.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

One of the movies starts in 40 minutes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2013)

You guys should totally watch something awful like

- Terror Toons
- Bloody Murder
- Human Centipede 2
- Ninja's Creed
- The pillaging of Stunna's butt
- Star Wars Holiday Special
- Those shitty "Funny Games" movies that conned people into thinking they were good.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> nevermindzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



So it's not actually starting?


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

No, I posted an idea and edited it out, so it would still be a surprise. Should have edited better lol.

Movie starts in 6~ minutes.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay, so intentional comedies don't really work. Even with exceptional selections such as this afternoons.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2013)

Movie starts at 7pm EST, right?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey, so where do you guys watch the movies? I mean as a club? Because I kind of what to join, to discuss and enjoy the movies you know.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 5, 2013)

This sounds interesting.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

*this weeks movie was City of God - picked by Han Solo.*


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2013)

good pick Han. it was fun to watch again


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2013)

I enjoyed City of God.  Good pick Han Solo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2013)

Great film, dat nolan realism.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Good pick. Have wanted to watch it forever but never got around to it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you watch this week Jena?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2013)

Good one.

The chatbox was really quiet though, since it's a serious film and detective wasn't there to give blow-by-blow comments. 

Hope we will get a nice mixture of serious and funny films.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Jena asleep on keyboard.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2013)

I didn't contribute much to the chat because I went into full-screen mode.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2013)

Detective does make great observations.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Did you watch this week Jena?



I did.

I was silent during the chat because I went full screen.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

I may get MartialHorror to pick a B-movie every week for the premovie movie.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2013)

That Hot Rod shit was dire


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

It may have been too high brow for typical film goers.

I can't believe you watched the whole thing, Vault


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I may get MartialHorror to pick a B-movie every week for the premovie movie.



I humbly request that the premovie next week be _Attack of the Crab Monsters_. Or any Roger Corman B movie, really.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2013)

Its all your fault GK


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Your humble requests can humbly go blow themselves, Film Ditcher


----------



## Z (Jan 5, 2013)

My pick.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

See Stunna, that's how you surprise people.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2013)

I am confused we picking 2 back to back B movies just like this week .


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Your humble requests can humbly go blow themselves, Film Ditcher


Sorry I didn't want to ride your hot rod.


Z said:


> My pick.



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2013)

Im definitely not missing your week Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2013)

I am sorry Rukia I forgot I cant hate on any movies thats your job.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2013)

Good pick Z


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh shit Z wtf man I was hoping you'd chose Hitchcock

Huey stop being sensitive, you can complain but calling everything shit is pointless.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 5, 2013)

Top notch pick Z.


----------



## Z (Jan 5, 2013)

Haha, let's see how it is. Never seen it before actually.


----------



## Detective (Jan 5, 2013)

Yasha said:


> The chatbox was really quiet though, since it's a serious film and detective wasn't there to give blow-by-blow comments.



I apologize but I had some last second responsibilities to take care of earlier today, and crashed a.k.a fell asleep when I got home.

But as we are watching Commando next week, don't worry.


.... I'll be back.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2013)

And make sure you'll be there when it's my turn. I won't let you down.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 6, 2013)

Z said:


> Haha, let's see how it is. Never seen it before actually.



It's a hilarious movie. It'll help you let off some steam.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2013)

City of God, eh? I'll get around to it eventually.

And ck Hot Rod.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2013)

Been meaning to rewatch CoG for a while now, so cool. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Detective said:


> I apologize but I had some last second responsibilities to take care of earlier today, and crashed a.k.a fell asleep when I got home.
> 
> But as we are watching Commando next week, don't worry.
> 
> ...





Stunna said:


> City of God, eh? I'll get around to it eventually.
> 
> And ck Hot Rod.



Chat box was serious business a comment every 15 minutes .


You didn't miss much.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2013)

Yasha said:


> And make sure you'll be there when it's my turn. I won't let you down.



I know you won't, Yash, I know you won't.

Dat Trust.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2013)

With GK's permission we'll be having a Battleship watch. Now yes it's a terrible film we all vowed never to watch but in the wise words of Peter Parker, the best promises are the ones you don't intend on keeping. So there it is, we shall break this promise with a swift metaphorical punch. Possibly on Friday/Sunday afternoon sometime next week we shall rip a new hole in Battleshit. Good day and godspeed.

Bear in mind this is no mutiny on my part, this is a one off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Twilight is the better promise to break . Lets grow a pair .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 6, 2013)

^ Good movie.

Gonna watch Battle Royale now.

Need to see some blood and gore and shit.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Twilight is the better promise to break . Lets grow a pair .



Huey, My Friend, I have noticed an alarming trend over these past two weeks of FC, and it is of your pimping of TW to the masses. I know the idea is to shit on it completely, but may I offer some advice using myself as an example as to why I will never watch it?

Once Seen, Cannot Be Unseen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Detective said:


> Huey, My Friend, I have noticed an alarming trend over these past two weeks of FC, and it is of your pimping of TW to the masses. I know the idea is to shit on it completely, but may I offer some advice using myself as an example as to why I will never watch it?
> 
> Once Seen, Cannot Be Unseen.



Think of it like eating a bowl of Puff fish meat. Once in a life time opportunity.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Think of it like eating a bowl of Puff fish meat. Once in a life time opportunity.



It's more like licking a cyanide lollipop while shooting a bullet up one's ass, on automatic setting. 

You do not know what will kill you faster.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2013)

Huey watch Twilight on your own time, noone wants to watch Kristen Stewart make weird faces for an hour and a half.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2013)

We should stream Person of Interest every week too!


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2013)

You watch PoI Rukia?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2013)

I have better things to do than watch pedestrian tv shows


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I have better things to do than watch a badass tv show, like watching the Bengals lose over and over again.



Of course you do Para, of course you do.





Vault said:


> You watch PoI Rukia?



He's trying to troll, but you can't troll PoI. Because it's awesome.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2013)

Nobody asked you, you rube. 

Detective you are the Finch to my Reese.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2013)

Vault said:


> Detective you are the Finch to my Reese.



And you are the Finch to my Reese, Vaulto. Don't try to make sense of it, just roll with it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey, has anyone here seen the documentary of Apocalypse Now? Aka: Hearts of Darkness.

Nouu?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2013)

I've seen it, it's good

wrong thread though


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2013)

My laptop is kaput. Not sure if I will be able to join this week.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 8, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I've seen it, it's good
> 
> wrong thread though



But I wanna join the club. Besides I want to see commando.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2013)

at least Yasha now can't dictate what time we can stream


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope you get deported back to Mexico for illegal trespassing, Paralien. :I


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2013)

no worries with that I was born in LA


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2013)

Vab connande br postpornd tol nect weel? I dont wanbt miss it with ypu guys.


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2013)

Vault said:


> Vab connande br postpornd tol nect weel? I dont wanbt miss it with ypu guys.



Oh Shit, it's the Legend of the Drunken Vault again.

Is it weird that I can perfectly understand Vault, both when he's sober and when he's drunk?

Dat BroChemistry.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2013)

He's tearing this club apart.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2013)

Yhr resse to my finxh.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2013)

Stunba shyt up after I bavkrf ypu. Smh


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2013)

rofl this is hilarious


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 9, 2013)

Parallax said:


> no worries with that I was born in LA



You are still my Paisano


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2013)

Are you gonna make it this week, PairASlacks? What about you, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, I'll be there if my parents don't kick me out of the house.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2013)

48 hours till Commando.  Thank god.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I'll be there if my parents don't kick me out of the house.



I'm pretty sure you won't have to worry about this concept of life until your at least 35, Bro.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> 48 hours till Commando.  Thank god.



48 Hours should be our next film. Followed by Another 48 Hours, exactly two days later.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2013)

Followed by Beverly Hills Cop 3.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2013)

I already said I wasn't gonna make it

GB/9ers>movie night


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2013)

9ers and Packers are garbage.

Stop the disappointment, Para


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2013)

you just mad Texas teams suck brah

it's ok


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Ennoea upload a Bayformer film the same thing as Battleship .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2013)

No. Battleship atleast had Rihanna and the Preet of movies Taylor Kitsch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> No. Battleship atleast had Rihanna and the Preet of movies Taylor Kitsch.



Your hate for Shia is too strong .

G.I Joe or Tron Legacy .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2013)

We'll see for now it's Commando and whatever film GK wants to troll with us.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

K we got problems.

I've uploaded Commando twice and it's failed twice.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2013)

does it state what the problem is or is it just failing?


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

It finishes uploading and the video disappears from the site :|


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2013)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) The film Gods have saved us from these Pagan movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2013)

That's weird, Battleshit did atleast upload but it didn't encode.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

I deleted old folders on the account, there shouldn't be a space problem already, but who knows? We watched everything I deleted anyway :S

About to upload a new version of Commando to see if it works


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2013)

Delete Hot rod too dude.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2013)

The account is telling you to get that shit out of me .


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

No pre-film-film today. Just Commando at the time posted in OP.


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> No pre-film-film today. Just Commando at the time posted in OP.



My peanut gallery commentary shall be there.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

*Today's movie is being postponed until we figure out why it won't let us upload movies....*

I downloaded and uploaded TWO version of Commando and neither worked, Enno upped a movie and it didn't work for him... so IDK!!!


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2013)

wasnt commando's last weeks movie?


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

No, City of God was :0


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Today's movie is being postponed until we figure out why it won't let us upload movies....


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

You're telling me. I'm the one that downloaded and uploaded two pirated movies for no reason -.-


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

This is actually convenient for me. I probably wouldn't make it at 7 anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm gonna try uploading, at the quickest it'll be up tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2013)

Problems happen sometimes.  I have no issue with that.  I understand.  I just think we should find out about these problems earlier.  Finding out an hour before the film is supposed to air is very unfortunate.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

To be fair, he posted about it around 1.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2013)

GK should message everyone and let them know.


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2013)

Rukia said:


> GK should message everyone and let them know.



9 page profuse apology letter should suffice, via PM.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

K, there's a mailing list now 

Sorry for confusion 

Yasha doesn't allow PM's so he's not on it. Huey is a feg and I don't care if he comes or not.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2013)

well at least you wont get annoying commentary when you watch the movie now O:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm available all night.  Figure it out and decide you want to watch it.  Let me know.


----------



## Z (Jan 12, 2013)

Can we make it another day NOT later tonight?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2013)

it's things like this that I'm glad Z just told everyone what the movie is, worse case scenario everyone makes their own time to see it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Found what seems to be a better service than LiveStream, but it's $99 a month and I can't afford it.

We will try the trial for 30 days though. Should at least give me an idea if it's just the files I'm uploading or not...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm uploading right now, will see if it works.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2013)

For those who care, my PC is still down and I probably can't join until I get it fixed or get a new laptop (Asus taichi!).

For those who are curious, I'm on my work laptop now and I only use it for porn.

Adios.


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2013)

Yasha said:


> For those who care, my PC is still down and I probably can't join until I get it fixed or get a new laptop (Asus taichi!).



Get that sorted out as soon as you can, Bro.



> For those who are curious, I'm on my work laptop now and I only use it for porn.
> 
> Adios.



My your grip hand(s) be strong, my friend. Take care!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2013)

Ennoea and GK are not funny guys today.  I'm going to kill them first.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

This is how we decided to troll you, Rukia


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Rukia cancelled his dates with at least 3 chicks for tonight's session.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2013)

GK it did the same thing, it uploaded but it's not in any of the folders. Maybe there's some limit we crossed?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2013)

If you can't upload anything... just play Hot Rod again instead.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2013)

Well I uploaded a korean video and that worked so god knows what's up.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> GK it did the same thing, it uploaded but it's not in any of the folders. Maybe there's some limit we crossed?



That's what I'm thinking, but I could have sworn we were allowed 50gigs :/

I'll make a new LS caster account and try..



Rukia said:


> If you can't upload anything... just play Hot Rod again instead.


  If I hadn't deleted it


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Bonus movie has been selected by me for whenever we figure out our problems.

*Edward Scissorhands*


----------



## Nakor (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never actually seen Edward Scissorhands. Hopefully I can make the movie.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm expecting good things from our


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Bonus movie has been selected by me for whenever we figure out our problems.
> 
> *Edward Scissorhands*




I think we should watch this version instead


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd show up for Jena's movie suggestion


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Jena said:


> I think we should watch this version instead



DO IT!

Like a hero, DO IT!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

Isn't it illegal for you old people to show a porn movie to a minor?


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

What's Jena's obsession with wanting to watch porn with a group of guys?

First Debbie, now Eddie. It's concerning.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Well it tells you what are the number of guys Jena prefer.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> What's Jena's obsession with wanting to watch porn with a group of guys?
> 
> First Debbie, now Eddie. It's concerning.



Maybe she doesn't like to watch movies alone?


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> What's Jena's obsession with wanting to watch porn with a group of guys?
> 
> First Debbie, now Eddie. It's concerning.




















*Spoiler*: __ 



I _am_ actually joking about Penishands, I just wanted a chance to whip out the picture of its cover.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

Any luck, Enno? Does anyone know any other services that are like LiveStream?


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Any luck, Enno? Does anyone know any other services that are like LiveStream?



usstream.tv
vshare.tv

... these are two of the other services that I know of. Haven't tried them, but the formatting seems simple enough.

Give it a shot.

BTW, if we do have to make a new channel, please call it MasterPieceNolanTheatre.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2013)

No luck, it's uploading short videos but not longer ones.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe we have to cut videos into many segments? :/

Don't even know where to begin with that


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2013)

It's easy, use Virtual dub. But I did upload Commando in two parts, still didn't work.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

Try like six parts :S

@Detective, those only work for streaming webcam  Need one that allows file uploads ;s


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay trying 6 parts, better work..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2013)

Masterpiece Nolan Theater?  Fuck you Detective.


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Masterpiece Nolan Theater?  Fuck you Detective.



We could also call it Dark Saturday Knight Cinema, if you like Rukia.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Enno somehow got a piece of Commando uploaded and working. Things are looking good for this weekend


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 17, 2013)

Commando again? too bad they couldn't upload the entire movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2013)

It's uploaded now.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2013)

Enno for the Club President.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2013)

Insubordination shan't be tolerated.


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> It's uploaded now.



So when is the show time going to be?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2013)

Should be at the same time as last week, with a film before it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2013)

so it's a double feature?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2013)

also this week I wont be appearing but next week for sure I will be there


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2013)

Commando tomorrow?  7 PM CT?


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

7PM EST/6PM CT

Bonus Movie finished uploading last night and will begin around 5PM EST/4PM CT.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm.  Might miss part of it.  Going to Zero Dark Thirty at around 430 EST.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey Para, show up for once you fuckin schlub


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2013)

When are we watching Lost in Translation?  Para will show up for that one.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2013)

Paralien a.k.a. Mr. Nextweek

I'm out indefinitely too. Sorry guys.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Lets watch El Mariachi next time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2013)

Let's watch Rebecca.  Want to watch it.  Can't find it on Netflix.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2013)

already got plans be out all day tomorrow in Hollywood.  Next week I gotta stay in and do stuff so I can make it then


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2013)

So here is an important question.  The video has been uploaded.  Fine.  City of God quality wasn't great.  How does Commando look?  Are we getting decent quality?


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, it's goot. CoG was shitty because Enno picked a shitty source 

We forgive him though (if he doesn't fuck Commando up) 

Neither film has subs. I think Enno and I just wanted to make sure we could get a movie to work, couldn't be bothered to sub :S

Commando might have subs, I don't know :S


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2013)

Yasha isn't even gonna show up so who cares


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2013)

FC needs Yasha in the chat.  He's funny.


----------



## Z (Jan 18, 2013)

Looking forward to it I should be there


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't make promises you can't keep, Z


----------



## Nakor (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be missing this one 

I was looking forward to both of the movies too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2013)

you could always just dl and watch the movie


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2013)

So guys, I got a mysterious PM about having a Bukkake event to end the night, on Stunna's face. What did he do to deserve this?



Stunna said:


> Insubordination shan't be tolerated.



Never mind, all is explained. Who the hell says shan't anymore? 



Parallax said:


> also this week I wont be appearing but next week for sure I will be there



Para is already practicing to be an absentee Mexican father later on in life.

Para Sr:  Son, also this year, I won't be appearing in your life, but next year for sure I will be there.
Para Julio Guzman Jr: :33 Si, Papa! 



Yasha said:


> I'm out indefinitely too. Sorry guys.



You and me are like the ultimate tag team commentary duo, Yash. I will make sure to do twice as well in your honour. 

Come back as soon as you can though, Bro.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2013)

Yasha's a loser.

I'll be there. maybe


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2013)

_Commando_? I will be there.

I'm kind of ashamed of how many times I've seen that movie.


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2013)

Jena said:


> I'm kind of ashamed of how many times I've seen that movie.



As long as you don't become dead tired of seeing it, Jena, everything is fine.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2013)

Annie x Abed


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Annie x Abed



Stunna forever alienating Jena from his e-Life.


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Annie x Abed


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

Jena is more of a Britta.

Stunna is more of a Shirley.

Grape is more of a Dean Pelton.

Yasha is Pierce.

Rukia is Jeff.

Para is Vaughn.

Detective is Abed.

Huey is Senor Chang.

Enno is Troy.

We don't even have a fucking Annie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2013)

The only similarities between me and Shirley are being Black and Christian.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

Typical Shirley, always not seeing what's right in front of her face.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2013)

I never committed to be here all the time, just on my free days.  Don't hate cause I do stuff on Saturdays


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2013)

Stop making it blatantly clear to myself that I'm a loser


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2013)

Detective said:


> So guys, I got a mysterious PM about having a Bukkake event to end the night, on Stunna's face. What did he do to deserve this?



Some people just want to see his face turn white, I guess.



> You and me are like the ultimate tag team commentary duo, Yash. I will make sure to do twice as well in your honour.
> 
> Come back as soon as you can though, Bro.



I know I can count on you for this. 

Don't hold back.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2013)

> So guys, I got a mysterious PM about having a Bukkake event to end the night, on Stunna's face. What did he do to deserve this?


wait what




that's not cool, man


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2013)

Zero Dark Thirty is 3 hours.  So I am going to miss this.  Fuck you guys.  I was ready last week!

Now I will have to watch it tonight on Netflix instead.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2013)

Stunna changes sets like I change clothes


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2013)

So is anyone coming lol? Seems like everyone is busy.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2013)

There's a 73% chance I'll be there.


----------



## Jena (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm coming.


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll try to be there for Edward Scissorhands not sure. Definitely be there for Commando though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2013)

Edward Scissorhands? I'll pass on that.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 19, 2013)

Parallax said:


> you could always just dl and watch the movie



That's no fun. Commando is made to watch with other people.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2013)

thats what people say when a film is bad. it's the equivalent to saying "the movie is good if you're watching it while high".


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2013)

I will be there.

Expect Greatness.

Chat Window Gets Revived Tonight!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2013)

Detective said:


> *I will there.
> *
> Expect Greatness.
> 
> Chat Window Gets Revived Tonight!




Disgraceful.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2013)

VBD doesn't miss a beat.

The Moriarty to Detective's Sherlock.


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Disgraceful.



Thanks Bro, I added the proper word to my previously incomplete sentence. Now go correct everyone in the Blender as well, to complete your crusade of justice.


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2013)

Stunna said:


> VBD doesn't miss a beat.
> 
> The Moriarty to Detective's Sherlock.



No, I don't think so, Stunna. The Moriarty of NF has yet to show his/her face to me, but openly lurks within the shadows instead, behind many proxies. VBD is a street level villain, though. But we get along because I can understand the method to his madness... of being mad at everything.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2013)

I see.


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd like my refund back. 



			
				PM Grape Krush said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, Saturday the 18th of January 2013, two movies shall be played!
> 
> Grape's Early Bird Special! Adults just $5, Stunna's get in FREE!
> 5PM EST/4PM CT we present; Edward Scissorhands
> ...



There is no one in the chat window. And no Edward Scissorhands playing either. 

BTW, Today is the 19th, not the 18th.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2013)

Not at home right now otherwise I'd play Scissorhands, but really it's GK's film. No worry Commando will be played, i'll be home by 12 GMT.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2013)

Bennett's chainmail is sweet.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2013)

Detective said:


> I'd like my refund back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enno for the Club President.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2013)

Yasha we're watching Edward Scissorhands right now if you want to watch it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2013)

Just got done watching Commando.  Very much a film from the 80's.  But I still consider it to be good fun.


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2013)

Who randomly picks next week?


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2013)

Violet by Day said:
			
		

> I'm leaving, no one walks out on VBD.



Only your father


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2013)

Detective, Rukia, Yasha.  I'm hoping for one of the three.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2013)

picks.


Rukia can pick the other movie for next week.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2013)

We need a new chooser, GK randomise bro


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2013)

I did,  won


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2013)

So you bastards fixed the stream?


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Time for Detective to put his money where his mouth is


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> So you bastards fixed the stream?




We must have forgotten to tell you


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2013)

Let's all promise to be ruthless to Detective's choice


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> We must have forgotten to tell you



You hipsters must have enjoyed your peace and quiet .


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2013)

With Grape at the helm, Kevin will never get his pick. 



He hates Chinatown.


----------



## Detective (Jan 20, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> picks.
> 
> 
> Rukia can pick the other movie for next week.



Rukia, if your reading this Bro, we need to discuss via PM our gameplan line-up for next week.

These guys are about to be rocked.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 20, 2013)

I know what Detective is going to pick


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll be there

I expect it to be heckling fun next week


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 20, 2013)

If I join do I _have _to pick a film?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2013)

everyone picks


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> If I join do I _have _to pick a film?



This has to be the most insecure post in this entire thread.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2013)

Fuck you pseudo.  GK picked Hot Rod and Stunna picked Edward Scissorhands.  The bar is set so fucking low!


----------



## Nakor (Jan 20, 2013)

How was film club yesterday? Did a lot of people show up?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2013)

Nakor said:


> How was film club yesterday? Did a lot of people show up?


I was at Zero Dark Thirty.  So I missed Commando.  But I popped in for the last thirty minutes of Scissorhands.  8 people were on.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 20, 2013)

Did you like Zero Dark Thirty?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2013)

Pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2013)

Stop saying I picked Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2013)

But you did


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

I hate you, stop it. It was you, dipstick.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2013)

Avoiding the blame doesn't help you mature as an individual, Stunna.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 21, 2013)

How do i join?


----------



## Detective (Jan 22, 2013)

Z said:


> Time for Detective to put his money where his mouth is





Ennoea said:


> Let's all promise to be ruthless to Detective's choice





James Bond said:


> I know what Detective is going to pick





Parallax said:


> I'll be there
> 
> I expect it to be heckling fun next week



Soon.


----------



## Detective (Jan 22, 2013)

Guys, this week's film will not be spoiled until the second you see the opening credits in the chatroom. Please anticipate it and be ready to be entertained. I guarantee it will surprise you as my choice.

No Disappointment.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Detective said:


> No Disappointment.



Ill trust you then... say Do you think that a short film called Film club would be cool?


----------



## Z (Jan 25, 2013)

What time? 7 EST like always?


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2013)

It's still Saturday, right? Not tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2013)

When are we doing this?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2013)

It should be on Saturday but Gk needs to give out the schedule.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

I should probably upload Rukia's choice 

Lazy Grape


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2013)

Grape.  Is it worth showing up this weekend?  What do you think of the selections?


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

I've never seen Detective's, your selection is a surprise. 

And yes, _I_ would show up. Narcissistic demand requires supply


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2013)

It's going to be tough to top last weekend.  I really enjoyed seeing young Alyssa Milano.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

I enjoyed pre-klepto Wynona Ryder more, myself. I never understood the Alyssa Milano appeal. Even in her prime years, such as Commando, she's like a six.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2013)

She was a 10 in Commando and you know it!


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

I read that as... 



> She was 10 in Commando and you know it!




But no, she's like an eight at her very best


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

Annnd you were supposed to pick this as your movie 

Sabaton - A Lifetime of War


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2013)

Rukia has a selection this week, but is wondering if he should even show up for his own selection?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Classic Rukia.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Stunna, are you going to take a break from catching them all, and participate this week? Are you going to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and only be active when it's your movie choice?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

I know what you want me to say, and I'm not saying it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2013)

When is the next showing?


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

4:30PM EST Rukia
6:30PM EST Detective


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Might not make Rukias. Or Detectives. Those are early.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone still have the last PM I sent out to everyone in the club? I need the name template to send out another.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

Well what time is good for you, Precious?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Seven and after preferably, since you're nice enough to ask.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

Fine.

Make a template of names for me


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2013)

Those times are fine for me.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Might not make Rukias. Or Detectives. *Those are early*.



I agree with you, my Asian soulmate. It's 5.30am and 7.30am for us poor Asian souls.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2013)

When does Yasha get to choose a film?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2013)

> Does anyone still have the last PM I sent out to everyone in the club? I need the name template to send out another.



I can't find mine, can't you just check sent items and use the same name template.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

I deleted all my PM's


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

I did too, otherwise I'd help you out.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2013)

> A Manly Man and a Deadly Pussy-Boy Psycho; FILM CLUB
> 
> Tomorrow, Saturday the 18th of January 2013, two movies shall be played!
> 
> ...



You are welcome.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2013)

The name template troll.  That is no help


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2013)

do we need a name template?  We know the times and the link I mean what else would we or do we need?


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2013)

You are still welcome.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope you are able to make it Stunna.  You share a lot of traits with the lead character in my selection.  Seems like this film would really be relatable for you.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Why do I feel like that's an insult?


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

Vault said:


> You are welcome.



I should be in the advertising business 



Rukia said:


> I hope you are able to make it Stunna.  You share a lot of traits with the lead character in my selection.  Seems like this film would really be relatable for you.




I should have saved my rep for this


----------



## Detective (Jan 25, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I hope you are able to make it Stunna.  You share a lot of traits with the lead character in my selection.  Seems like this film would really be relatable for you.



The supporting lead in my film is an African American who has a similar fate to that which I feel Stunna may share if he does not shed his soft, emasculine ways. It may be the wake up call he needs to become Womanizer Asshole Prime Stunna.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Detective said:


> The supporting lead in my film is an African American who has a similar fate to that which I feel Stunna may share if he does not shed his soft, emasculine ways. It may be the wake up call he needs to become Womanizer Asshole Prime Stunna.



It better not be Hitch man, not Hitch...


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll try to make it tomorrow, although it's a bit early for me. Really need to relieve stress from work this week. Rukia and Detective, your film choice better not be something that could exacerbate my stress level...


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2013)

Yasha said:


> I'll try to make it tomorrow, although it's a bit early for me. Really need to relieve stress from work this week. Rukia and Detective, your film choice better not be something that could exacerbate my stress level...



If I were you, I'd wake up with every intention of going back to bed if their film choice is disappointing.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Both movies are uploaded and working.

We are go for launch.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

I doubt I'll be able to make it, family shit.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Unacceptable answer, Enno.

I'm sorry, but the judges were looking for, "My family can go get fucked."


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

I might see 'Mama' tonight. If so, I won't be there either.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Where's your social life during the rest of the week? 

Holy shit, when did the thread get stickied? Noice.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm actually grounded from going out with friends during school days actually atm. :sweat


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

You should learn some Malcolm X and MLK to recite the next time they try to hold you down.

pantherfist.jpg


----------



## James Bond (Jan 26, 2013)

Spent like 10 minutes trying to find this thread :/


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Subscribe


----------



## James Bond (Jan 26, 2013)

Just did there, what time are the movies today in GMT time?


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

11:15AM GMT and 1:15PM GMT. Unless this site is way off :S

NVM, it should be 10:15PM and 12:15AM for GMT.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Rukia, tell me you didn't pick Eternal Sunshine.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Depends. Do you think I'm similar to Jim Carrey's character?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 26, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> 11:15AM GMT and 1:15PM GMT. Unless this site is way off :S



I'm thinking the site is off because it is currently 4:16 PM


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, my bad, it's 10:15PM and 12:15AM GMT..


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Depends. Do you think I'm similar to Jim Carrey's character?



Hmm....

Rukia, tell me you didn't pick King Kong.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Depends. Do you think I'm similar to Jim Carrey's character?




That's probably a more accurate comparison than Rukia's film's character.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Hmm....
> 
> Rukia, tell me you didn't pick King Kong.



Wow, you racist fuck


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I've a feeling Rukia's character is nothing like me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

I couldn't tell if Yasha was calling me a woman or an ape.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Good. Must be Apocalypto. Nice pick, Rukia.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I couldn't tell if Yasha was calling me a woman or an ape.



Stunna come on man  Its the ape...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

No, I'm pretty sure it's the woman.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Hmm....
> 
> Rukia, tell me you didn't pick King Kong.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Vault said:


> Stunna come on man  Its the ape...



That's racist of you, Vault.

I was referring to Jack Black.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

I can provide you with a very valid and thorough analysis of why King Kong would suit you very well and that besides the obvious man-ape comparison, but to achieve this i might open old wounds, i rather not. 



edit 

I love IT  but fucking hell that film is long. 

Also Yasha, dont lie now.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Tell me in case I don't make it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Does your analysis have to do with loving white wimmin?


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

No nothing to do with white wimmin. Well do you prefer white wimmin?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

I prefer Asian wimmin -- I just assumed.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

Makes sense why VBD mentioned about you wanting to be Asian. How did that come about?


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunna liking Asian women - pushing the boundaries to avoid being a stereotype


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't listen to them, Stunna. It's perfectly normal to like Asians. More than half of the CAGFC members are black.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

Errr i have no problems with Asian girls, heck i have dated 2 before.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

Just stop.  You guys are embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Vault said:


> Errr i have no problems with Asian girls, heck i have dated 2 before.



In other words, you have dumped 2 before. Racist.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

Yasha said:


> In other words, you have dumped 2 before. Racist.



What makes you think it wasn't the other way around?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Vault said:


> What makes you think it wasn't the other way around?



Because you wouldn't have mentioned it if that were the case.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2013)

So is this week both Rukia and Detectives pick?


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Because you wouldn't have mentioned it if that were the case.



When i was younger maybe, now it doesn't embarrass me at all.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> So is this week both Rukia and Detectives pick?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunna wanting the soul of an asian is seriously embarrassing stuff. Spike Lee would not be proud Stunna, not at all.

Okay the family shit will be shorter than expected, I'll be there for Detective and maybe the last half hour of Rukia's film.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

Can GK or maybe you Enno tell me the films please? Im not going to make it tonight  

Dont worry i wont tell anyone


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, me either.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't even know the name of Detective's movie. It's uploaded as another name and I deleted PM's


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

It's uploaded as Speed 2

I know the film though because my dad loves that shit and I've seen it way too many times.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

Detective's choice  Yeah not surprised in the least. 

Thanks man.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

This is about the thrill of wearing another man's skin, feeling his most  inner wants and desires and being in control of his every single move.  That's how you get off.

Now, don't you guys want to get off with me? I want you to get off with me.

Just follow my lead guys and were gonna get off... together.


@Enno, you suck


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

Grape.  Check your messages dude.

Also.  You need to edit the original post.  Z and Stunna made selections last week.  You don't have them listed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

You will rue the day you edit me into that post.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I guess I overlooked his eligibility by letting him choose that film, that which we do not speak it's name.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2013)

so for Pacific time this starts are 2:15 right?  just wanna make sure


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

You live in PST and can't convert EST to PST?

Get fucked 

*GRAPE NUTS WILL NO LONGER CONVERT TIME FOR YOU PEOPLE.*


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2013)

I just don't care to look back a few pages

whatever I'll just pop in every now and then to the site till it streams


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

Not another peep Para.

Really curious to see what movies we will be watching today.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2013)

didn't you chose one


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

There are no guarantees Grape/Ennoea actually uploaded what I asked for.  They might be trolling me for all I know.  Maybe they let Stunna pick the real movie again?


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Rukia on point


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

Abrams Star Wars announcement is really disappointing btw.

I don't even think the next Star Trek looks any good.  The last thing I want is Abrams meddling in Star Wars.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

You're both getting 2-3 trailers a piece if you're lucky 

Damn Detective! Where is the lazy B?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad to see Grape finally sucked enough D to get his thread sticked good for him.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Ms. Jove did it, so theoretically I would have had to eat enough snatch to get it stickied.


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2013)

Parallax said:


> so for Pacific time this starts are 2:15 right?  just wanna make sure


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Ms. Jove did it, so theoretically I would have had to eat enough snatch to get it stickied.



Bless your heart for believing in the trap.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 26, 2013)

Troll 2 seriously Rukia's choice?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6MlaIe1ljs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 26, 2013)

I will be skipping Rukia choice if this is serious. Nothing against him, but I take hate mail and death threats very seriously.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2013)

nobody likes a smartass Jena :|


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2013)

Was 90% sure I was going to skip Rukias regardless of what he picked, got bumped up to 100% after trolls 2.

I dont even get why there are two picks this week, but if I'm given the choice between two movies, I'll take the film that isn't Trolls 2.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

It's not trolls 2, I was surprised too but Rukia submitted a solid film choice.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2013)

Rukia is just trolling VBD


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Rukia is trolling?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

I've only seen clips on Youtube.  Never actually watched Troll 2.


----------



## Detective (Jan 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I've only seen clips on Youtube.  Never actually watched Troll 2.



Well, hopefully it's a film with a great plot. I have not seen it either. And I just woke up, does anyone remember what my film is? Everything is a blank after the night I had.

I guess we will all find out during showtime later this evening.


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2013)

Troll 2 is an amazing movie that everyone should watch at some point.

It's really spectacular.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Jena knows what's up.

The rest of you just need to follow my lead and I'm going to get you off in ways you never believed existed.


----------



## Detective (Jan 26, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> The rest of you just need to follow my lead and I'm going to get you off in ways you never believed existed.



Okay Grapey, please get us all off. Stunna goes first though, as a precaution.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2013)

So we're really not watching Trolls 2 today?


----------



## Detective (Jan 26, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So we're really not watching Trolls 2 today?



We could be. I heard the film connoisseurs for this week are notorious at manipulating the audience with carefully planned mind games.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2013)

If we don't actually watch Trolls 2 I swear I will punch someone. Probably Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

I actuallr got excited.


----------



## Detective (Jan 26, 2013)

Furious George said:


> If we don't actually watch Trolls 2 I swear I will punch someone. Probably Stunna.




After careful deliberation, I will state that I can live with the consequences of your actions.

Do what you must, George.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

We are watching The Hand That Rocks The Cradle.  I don't know what Detective picked.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

I hate you all.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2013)

Detective, change whatever you wanted to watch to Trolls 2, please. Do me a favor. 

I know how to return a favor... handsome? :33


----------



## Detective (Jan 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> We are watching The Hand That Rocks The Cradle.  I don't know what Detective picked.



I didn't know what you picked either until just now, Bro. We're watching Trolls 2(just for you George.... :ho ).


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

Did you guys look at the videos you uploaded?  How is the video quality?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Bi-Curious George.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 26, 2013)

Fucking knew it was se7en


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't listen to Rukia or Detective. 

I'll give you a hint; both of their movies can be seen in this video.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 26, 2013)

6 days ago I posted this on D's profile


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

At least the conversation about Brad Pitt died with the old thread.


----------



## Detective (Jan 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> At least the conversation about Brad Pitt died with the old thread.



Over my dead body.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Se7en? I've never seen it, so I might not be in the live-stream.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Just show up, you little twerp.

As if they're going to tell you the movie. I already gave you a hint


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

I probably won't be very active in the chat.  At least not during my film.  Definitely going widescreen for this one.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2013)

Just go widescreen Stunna.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 26, 2013)

Death by bucket


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Trolls 2? Oh my... FFS Rukia 
Why wont you be very active on the chat of a movie that you picked? That's like celebrating your birthday and barely engage in a conversation.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

You're there?


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

I feel naked.

Best week ever? ehh... we'll see


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you for all the hard work, guys.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol no. Magnum Force was a huge flop.

GK choose again, Taleran doesn't show up so he needs to go in the naughty corner. Unless he will show up this week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

I have seen all of the selections so far.  With one exception.  The film Parallax selected.  Was it good?  Did you guys enjoy it?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

I woke up at 6. Will I be rewarded for my dedication to the club?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor Yasha, go back to sleep.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Is that a subtle way of saying "Keep dreaming", Enno? 

I have a film choice ready. =/


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

No it's a subtle way of saying get rest. You work pretty hard.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, Magnum had our attention and slowly we developed ADD lol.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2013)

Best way to keep the attention of viewers is to choose a foreign film. But the downside is the chatbox wouldn't be as active.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 26, 2013)

I missed Troll 2, didn't I?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 26, 2013)

Yup yup


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

What was the second movie?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't believe I missed Carrie


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I have seen all of the selections so far.  With one exception.  The film Parallax selected.  Was it good?  Did you guys enjoy it?


Para picked 'Down By Law'. It was great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 26, 2013)

Second film was Magnum Force


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh. I haven't finished the first Dirty Harry, so I don't feel bad about missing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunna, you died though. We all saw it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

I died? Nothing died in that chat room. except for my self-esteem


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 26, 2013)

Someone back me up here.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunna was still the main topic of conversation even after he left.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

I feel like that isn't a good thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

As Stunna left I arrived.  Good thing too.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Not for everyone else.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

They hate me a little less than they hate you. Our hatred for you is what bring this community together.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 27, 2013)

Nope, his statement was pretty accurate


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Whose, mine?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

And Stunna was denied the satisfaction once again. Maybe next time kid.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll let my statement remain ambiguous


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't get no respect.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I don't get no respect.



Don't worry, neither did Rodney Dangerfield.

But you're no Rodney Dangerfield.

However, you're also nowhere near as unbearable, unfunny and unintelligent as Huey/Danger, so that must account for something.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Take what you can get.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Don't worry, neither did Rodney Dangerfield.
> 
> But you're no Rodney Dangerfield.
> 
> However, you're also nowhere near as unbearable, unfunny and unintelligent as Huey/Danger, so that must account for something.



 Oh hey there , friend. Didnt see you. 

You seems frustrated mate, did I do something to upset you in the past? It seems that you are losing sleep over it hence all this rage.

I remember when I use to have internet beef. Ah, kids these days I swear.


Well, I must be doing something right not like I am getting ban for my posts constantly .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 27, 2013)

*DIY Spicy Tuna Bowl:*

Ingredients:
1/2 cup Spicy Tuna - full recipe behind this link.
1 cup cooked rice of your choice - sushi rice or brown rice is fine.
2 tbsp. rice vinegar
Toppings of your choice (see below)
Soy sauce (optional)

Preparation:
Cook the rice and mix in the rice vinegar. Place rice in a deep, wide bowl. Add the spicy tuna on top of the rice and then add your choice of toppings. Add soy sauce if you desire.

Suggested Toppings
? Julienned raw carrots
? Julienned cucumber
? Fresh sprouts, such as daikon sprouts
? Pickled ginger
? Shiso leaves
? Umeboshi (pickled plum)
? Finely chopped nira
? Thinly sliced avocado
? Thin strips of nori seaweed sheets
? Roasted sesame seeds
? Tobiko, Masago, or ikura
? Japanese pickles
? Mushrooms such as enoki or shiitake
? Lettuce


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Huey, aren't you the one who's always reacting to everything I do?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Well seeing that you always feed me my daily rise and Tetra just cant help but to respond to my posts to show me how much he loves hates me. 

It is like watching old people trade in their analog for a smart phone. A one in a life time moment.

And like David Blaine I revealed my tricks.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Huey, keep your shit out of my thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Grape said:


> Hey Huey, keep your shit out of my thread.





  Dont worry you can blame me, because I can take it. Because I am not your typical constructive member. I am a silent lurker. A watchful jester. A Cynical Bastard.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

F'real, though, GK. Why the name change?


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

You're annoying. Stop. You would think after being told what a dick head you are a hundred times you would be able to grasp the concept.

Seriously. Stop the shit in my thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Grape said:


> You're annoying. Stop. You would think after being told what a dick head you are a hundred times you would be able to grasp the concept.
> 
> Seriously. Stop the shit in my thread.


 

 Maybe you need to chill the fuck down and not try instigate something that was no big deal to begin with? Stunna knows I am jesting with him, even though he is going to deny it right now, and if you thought I was not gonna follow up with Tetra reply then you really need to go check yourself Ese.

lol @ Oh noes I been called a dick head over the internet I should /wrist.

Is that okay with you Daddy Grape?


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2013)

Gk wtf is up with the namechange.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

No, I won't deny it. I don't dislike any of the regulars here, even if you were, or are, serious.

And stop dodging the question, GK.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

I love how Grape trying to imply that he himself isnt a prick as well. Man, thats one reason I keep coming back to this section the irony in you guys is entertaining.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

Why the name change? So I can add random words under my name.

I am a prick, but not a blatant asshole. 

Now, pretty please with sugar on top, stop the negativity in my thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Grape said:


> Why the name change? So I can add random words under my name.
> 
> I am a prick, but not a blatant asshole.
> 
> Now, pretty please with sugar on top, stop the negativity in my thread.



  I think its time we go through your User controls here. I think you need to visit that ignore feature and put me on it. I strongly recommend it. 

That way I dont have to deal with your bitching *over nothing* and you dont have to deal with my _dickish behavior_ *over nothing*. Win-Win no?


Not to nitpick but being a prick is being an asshole fyi .


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

Huey's out of the Club.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

And some of you guys called me butthurt .

 Sorry mastah Grape, I should be grateful that you are singling me out . I tend to forget that I am the only one here causing problems. 
.

Yeah, and there was 10.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

Dude, I don't think you realize how much of an asshole you come off as.

It's like every post. Multiple people have called you out on it. I feel bad, but I just don't want the shit in this thread, because it will inevitably lead to moderators coming in and cleaning shit up and leaving a nice "Don't make me come back" message.

I don't want that shit here. If you want to joke with someone, that's fine, but you need to understand the thing's you're saying. I think people have been more than a little gracious with you.

When I'm an asshole, people generally understand that I'm being a prick in a humorous context. I feel like you're trying to do the same thing, but it comes off completely different.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Grape said:


> Dude, I don't think you realize how much of an asshole you come off as.
> 
> It's like every post. Multiple people have called you out on it. I feel bad, but I just don't want the shit in this thread, because it will inevitably lead to moderators coming in and cleaning shit up and leaving a nice "Don't make me come back" message.
> 
> ...



Alright so you actually want a serious reply? Okay here we go. 

WHo beside Rukia , Tetra, You have called me out on it? Ennoea, Vault and Stunna also have but they are already on an understanding of this . The only issue here is you starting this shit storm that I have been patiently and obviously trying to tell you to chill the fuck down. I was jesting to Stunna, I do this in several threads, he knows this and no mod comes and clean it up because it is just jesting and not negativity.

Now if you are referring to that little bout between Sir Vaal and I maybe you should learn it takes 2 to tango and that it was dropped for 2 hours before you went and singled me out . 

If you got a problem you can PM and VM me and I am more than open to talk about it ask Stunna about that. However you look like you purposely wanted to bait an argument over nothing and yet you have the balls to call me an asshole which is funny coming from *You*. 

 The Hilarity in this is that  I barely post here, I drop a one or two post every 2-3 days in this thread but Jesus man just drop the topic. If you actually think I would sit back and let you lecture me then expect me to laugh at you and mock you. That is not assholish, that is just a way of me to side step this trivial thing. 


  I will lecture and tell Huey off certainly nothing will come from that attitude.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 27, 2013)

I won at spotting the black people in Carrie, where's my trophy


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2013)

Bullshit Bond.  There are no black people in Carrie.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2013)

He saw Carrie's inner Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

I had an episode similar to Cassie's when I hit puberty. Super cereal.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

Guys guys. Who's choosing the film? Is it still Taleran or are we doing another randmosing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Guys guys. Who's choosing the film? Is it still Taleran or are we doing another randmosing.


Grape seriously dude.  You need to choose someone else.  Taleran hasn't shown any interest in being a part of the film club.  He hasn't attended a single session yet.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Taleran's boojie.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I had an episode similar to Cassie's when I hit puberty. Super cereal.



Were you in the shower too when it happened? Our little Stunna's growing up


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, and everyone was throwing stuff at me.

Totes awk.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

I randomized again.

ENNOEA PICKS NEXT FILM.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

nu**


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

You bitches are in for a ride.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Is it going to be a serious choice or a funny choice?


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

It'll get trolled either way


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

That was hilarious when 'Mortal Kombat' then 'Cassie' started.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

Nah it's gonna be serious.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

That's what Detective said


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

We've been a cruel bunch haven't we

I'll aim for serious but not dull, something abit weird maybe. Idk I'm thinking of choosing something I've been meaning to watch but haven't yet like Holy Motors, Spoorloos, Enter the Void, El Topo or Cache, though not sure if people can pay attention to a foreign film with subs while typing about Pizza and Asian cuisine.

Then there's Cube that I've been meaning to rewatch or just watch God Bless America (which is lulz) or Take this Waltz which is ripe for mockery yet a solid drama (but it's a drama and you damn peeps don't want that shit).

My list is too long.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 27, 2013)

Please not Cache.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Choose 'God Bless America'. That'll be funny to riff.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

City of God worked out, we _should_be watching dramas :/


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not against it or anything, but it's more fun to riff in a group than to silently watch in a group.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

> City of God worked out, we shouldbe watching dramas :/



But people love Thug Life dramas, cuz is it's all hip hop and cool shizzle

I think I'm might just choose Spoorloos. Since Holy Motors is way too out there for people like Stunna.



> I'm not against it or anything, but it's more fun to riff in a group than to silently watch in a group.



Weird because everyone liked City of God and Down By Law the most and they were serious films.






Or maybe it's time to take a shit on The Prestige. Oh yeah Trollenno came to play:ho


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Weird, because _I_ had the most fun at the Command/Edward Scissorhands double-feature.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

Stunna forgot who's week it is. Hint, not yours.

Ed was terrible, it's a terrible movie. We can upload a terrible second movie if you just to rip on something.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

What's your deal? Not only was I not talking to you, but I was just making a suggestion. Why else would you post all of your considerations if not for commentary? :|


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

We've had troll weeks though and look how that turned out. If you want something fun then the second movie can be Mandingo or Song of the South (it's Disney, you'll love it). That is if GK is okay with a second film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Honestly, I don't care if we have two serious movies in a row -- I was just sayin'.




And I've seen 'Song of the South'.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm okay with a movie to rip on but I don't see why watching a good film can't be "fun" enough.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

It's not not fun, but everyone is quiet because they're paying attention (I think. Only movie I went fullscreen for was 'Down By Law'), and that sort of defeats the purpose of being with others if you're ignoring them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I didn't go full screen on Down by law and it was fun to watch with the others. The purpose of the club is whatever you make of it, I was never gonna choose a joke movie so it makes no difference to me. The second movie can be the mock movie.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2013)

No second movie this week, as of now.


----------



## Jena (Jan 27, 2013)

I think we should have it be an every-other-week thing with the serious movies/riff movies.

So, one week we'll have a serious movie, next week will be riff, and then serious after that, so on and so forth.

That's the easiest way to give everyone what they want. I like both the serious movies and the riffs, but it is a different experience. I enjoy both kinds of movies, but I will be perfectly honest and say that I can't type and read subtitles at the same time. If it's a srs bsns movie that I've never seen before, subtitles or not, I won't be able to chat at all.

There's nothing wrong with having a quiet chat and I think it's good to have serious movies every once and a while because it's nice to see a good movie that you may not necessarily have checked out on your own. But the riff movies are also important because it's fun to chat while you watch.

So every other week is my vote.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 27, 2013)

^what she said


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't agree with that at all, I think it should be up to the person who's up to decide the movie.  I don't like the idea of let's say Stunna having a turn and having to pick a fill that we can all riff on if that's not the movie he originally had in mind

I'm all for riff films, but not if the person who's choosing feels forced to pick one instead of having a 2nd week in a row of something "serious"


----------



## James Bond (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone watching the Royal Rumble tonight ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

Aren't the Oscars on tonight?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2013)

isn't the pro bowl on tonight?


----------



## Detective (Jan 27, 2013)

Nakor said:


> ^what she said



You mean, that's what she said.

:ho


----------



## Jena (Jan 27, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I don't agree with that at all, I think it should be up to the person who's up to decide the movie.  I don't like the idea of let's say Stunna having a turn and having to pick a fill that we can all riff on if that's not the movie he originally had in mind
> 
> I'm all for riff films, but not if the person who's choosing feels forced to pick one instead of having a 2nd week in a row of something "serious"



I don't think it'll be that challenging for someone to think of one serious movie and one silly movie.

But if someone had a movie that they _really_ wanted to show, the club could make an exception that week, or they could switch dates to pick with someone else.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 27, 2013)

Ah fuck me Cena won the rumble, hopefully WWE can redeem themselves and Rock beats CM Punk.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahaha yes The Rock won


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a suggestion for the next film.

parody of The Hobbit.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqGIAkd5tYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm at home right now guys.  Been a shitty day.  My sewer line is clogged and I have a mini flood in my basement.  Had to call out the roto rooter guy.  :[


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't understand this fun film vs serious film debate. I really feel like the entire point of this project was lost some where.

I mean don't we put on a stupid movie after the picked film anyway? 

Also, why is this thing so oriented around the chat? I mean I missed Saturday's viewing, and I still have no idea what films were picked.


edit: after reading a post of Stunnas I see Mortal Kombat and a movie called Cassie was picked. .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 28, 2013)

We watched Carrie and Magnum Force. And the chat is fun, I don't think it's much deeper than that


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2013)

I like the idea of letting people pick whatever they want.

I prefer serious films, because that was the entire point of the club, but yeah :/


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2013)

> I like the idea of letting people pick whatever they want.



That was the point of letting members choose, otherwise just make it open and people throw around suggestions.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't understand this fun film vs serious film debate. I really feel like the entire point of this project was lost some where.



I definitely agree with this, I think it happened the 2nd week when Huey and Detective were bitching about making this whole thing revolve around the stream and watching bad movies for comedy's sake

though I will be honest I feel like watching riff films only works with a group of people in the flesh.  I enjoy the chat but not the bad movies because you're still watching them by yourself when it comes down to it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2013)

The best moment from this weekend's session took place after Detective's trailers.  Everyone was ready to find out what he had chosen.  Then a familiar garbage truck pulled up.  

Using Commando was hilarious.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm still angry he lied about Brad Pitt


----------



## Z (Jan 29, 2013)

It should just be the person's pick and that's that. He/she should choose what they want to. End of story.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2013)

Agree with Z otherwise might as well make a poll vote each week or something.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2013)

Then we also have to have an agreement that no one gets to bitch about there being too many serious/riff movies in a row.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2013)

I am 100% behind that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2013)

Btw I've made my choice. It's gonna be The Vanishing. I hope it's good.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2013)

The Dutch version I hope


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2013)

So how does this crazy thing work I see my name on a list.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2013)

every saturday we stream a movie at 7est.  There's a randomizer for the person who decides the weekly movie.  If you can't join the stream you're still encouraged to find a wa to watch the film and then share your thoughts

this week Eno is choosing.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2013)

also this weekend I will not be there

gonna get my party on and shit.  sorry guys


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2013)

You were the choice this week Taleran but you didn't respond so I stole your post.



> The Dutch version I hope



Criterion only released one version and it sure as hell isn't the remake.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 29, 2013)

I also wont be here this weekend. Going to a conference.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2013)

The Vanishing, eh?  Not sure if I will make it this weekend or not.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm definitely watching the movie though.  I might make time to watch it tomorrow since I'm super busy this weekend what with partying and Superbowl


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like the club are the ones vanishing lol


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2013)

I never go to the streams though last week was the one exception.  I'm usually out on Saturdays


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2013)

So noone's coming to my stream, you bastards. Fine I'll just watch it on my own with VBD.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish I could be there

but drunk Asian ladies are something I just can't say no to, I'm sure you would understand


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll be there, Enno.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2013)

> but drunk Asian ladies are something I just can't say no to, I'm sure you would understand



Just pray one of them isn't a succubus.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2013)

ok I'll exclude the Koreans


----------



## Nakor (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I'll be there this week. I am interested in seeing The Vanishing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Eeonna, from what movie is your sig from?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh it's from Take This Waltz. Last years Blue Valentine


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2013)

Blue Valentine; best romcom ever.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2013)

I will never not be pissed that the movie got an NC-17 rating. 

But speaking of, I really want to watch it again. It was just such a downer though, it's hard for me to watch movies like that because they make me so sad


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2013)

Fuck you guys.  Don't talk Ennoea out of his instincts.  I definitely want to watch a good old fashioned Korean revenge flick during one of these gatherings.


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2013)

Jena said:


> I will never not be pissed that the movie got an NC-17 rating.
> 
> But speaking of, I really want to watch it again. It was just such a downer though, it's hard for me to watch movies like that because they make me so sad




Because it reaffirms that women are inherently soulless and greedy?


----------



## Jena (Jan 30, 2013)

You're inherently soulless and greedy


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2013)

I need to stop projecting


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2013)

I was rooting for Williams in Blue Valentine, Gosling had no idea how to make a relationship work and was incredibly selfish. 



> I definitely want to watch a good old fashioned Korean revenge flick during one of these gatherings.



I was thinking of choosing Bedevilled but I think a few people had already seen it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2013)

selfish?  Not at all what kind of movie were you watching?

that being said I don't think anyone was at fault, it's something both parties had a hand in.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2013)

> selfish? Not at all what kind of movie were you watching?



He basically acted like she should accept him in any way possible because he did the right thing in marrying her. He wasn't responsible, passionate and didn't really think about her, the Alien Hotel was a sign of him constantly proving to her that he would do whatever he wanted. I can't blame her wanting an out.

Obviously i'm not saying he's to blame but you can't blame the girl for wanting a better life. Not to mention I'm irritated by people who use the argument "How can she leave Ryan Gosling asdfhjhjjj rage!!".


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey rape.  I have to admit.  This is the End looks pretty funny.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm using that.


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2013)

Rape Rush always has good movies lined up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2013)

So I will ask again.  Ennoea.  What Korean revenge film did you decide on?


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow Rukia, advertise more.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2013)

oh shit it's back 

it's like 2010 all over again


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2013)

Yasha and I had Rukia sets prior to 2008.


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2013)

You're upping the movie right, Enno? :S


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2013)

So what did Ennoea pick?


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2013)

Some Korean movie, I think.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2013)

It's a Korean porno.

I've upped half of it. Will do the rest by today. Are you wet Film Club, Oh bet you are


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2013)

Ju-on: i*c*st Years


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2013)

Why does written Korean look like stick-figure porn?


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2013)

You just reminded me of Action League Now Grape, "He's super strong and super naked."


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice short movie, Rukia. The twists are great. 




Ennoea said:


> It's a Korean porno.
> 
> I've upped half of it. Will do the rest by today. Are you wet Film Club, Oh bet you are



HyunA's MV collection?

Stunna is gonna love it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2013)

We should sort out the time of the movie, 7:15 EST is fine by me.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2013)

What movie are we watching again?


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you basedgod i wont miss today's film. 

Also when is it going to be my turn?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2013)

It's the Vanishing

I wont make it today but I hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2013)

This?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2013)

no

the foreign one

google it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope I make, going on a date today


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2013)

Walk us through your plan. Everyone has a plan


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2013)

maybe you should convince her to join you for the stream if the date is a success


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah Para that's not such a good idea


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2013)

Vault said:


> Yeah Para that's not such a good idea



She may seduced though by my commentary, and I don't want to unintentionally cockblock Enno, since we're Bros and all.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 2, 2013)

I think we should watch Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of The Patriots.


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2013)

Fifteen minutes.

Be there.

Please


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2013)

If no one shows up, I'm pushing it to tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2013)

Is 7 Psychopaths good?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2013)

Grape said:


> If no one shows up, I'm pushing it to tomorrow.


Super Bowl tomorrow bro.  That's a terrible idea.


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2013)

Seven Psychopaths is pretty good, I thought.

Forgot Super Bowl 

K, if no one shows, I'm pushing it a week.


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Is 7 Psychopaths good?



I thought so.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2013)

not as good as In Bruges, though


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2013)

How was 'The Vanishing'?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2013)

Wait, I thought it was pushed out to next week?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2013)

terrible..

@yasha
Nope. we got done with it about 20 minutes ago


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2013)

It sucked.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 2, 2013)

Who picks next week?


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Who picks next week?



Probably Stunna, just like this week. He picks the film every week, like an out of control black teenage dictator, with poor taste in cinema.

We need to come together to stop this threat to cinema viewers. Cause if we can't save the general viewing audience, we'll sure as hell avenge it.

Film Club.... Assemble!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you guys just going to keep blaming me for all the bad movies?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2013)

I am on your side, Stunna.

Just try to get it right next week.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2013)

The standard of film selection for this club was set inhumanly low, pretty much at sub-atomic particles of bad level, by the first film we viewed. I fear it has cursed the rest of the selections. No matter what film Stunna selects every week, it doesn't seem to stop the failure.



But I'm with Yash, I still have faith that Stunna will turn this trend around by next week.

Good Luck! :33


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2013)

Han Solo raised a bar and none of you have come close to it.

Yasha, turn on your fucking PM so I may PM you weekly, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2013)

Stunna picked Edward Scissorhands.  I don't think he deserves to make another pick.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2013)

It's Vault's pick next week.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 3, 2013)

When I show up, the movie its always finishing.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2013)

Learn how to read time.

Everyone else shows up on time. I mean, come on, wtf?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2013)

Why I get a feeling that Grape hates me? :S


----------



## James Bond (Feb 3, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Why I get a feeling that Grape hates me? :S



That's his secret Yash, his jimmies are always rustled.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2013)

Rex was such an idiot.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2013)

Rex was a moron.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolute idiot, haha. 

Are you ready for this week though guys?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2013)

What'chu got?


----------



## Z (Feb 3, 2013)

Damn missed this week, will probably be there for next though.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 3, 2013)

Rex being such a moron is a big reason why I had a hard time getting into the film or feeling for the guy.

finger prints on coins


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2013)

I know why I disliked Rex. He was a shitty friend, he didn't care if Saskia was alive or dead, he just needed to know the abductor was still alive because he needed to know what happened. He was an obsessed douche bag, if he wanted justice for his friend he would called the Police after gathering all the information. But he didn't. Instead he drank the tea. Basically he got what he deserved.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 3, 2013)

Good point Enno. He really didn't care anymore whether she was alive or dead. He just wanted to know for his own sake.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok i have made my decision for this week's film 

Who should i PM? Enno or GK?


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2013)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought you're supposed to just post which one here in the thread

also I might make it this weekend, most likely will for once


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2013)

Para are you ready


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2013)

Let's watch that Excision film Tetra recommended.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2013)

of course I am Vault


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2013)

Para says he will show.


Fast forward to Saturday and he is MIA.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2013)

I did say I _might_ show up I never fully said I will be there for sure


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah he will probably say his going to Hollywood or something, the rube


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2013)

I will probably make it.  I'm on call this week though.  So you never know.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2013)

Let's watch this as the matinee:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDuUcA3ykAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2013)

Rukia has good taste in trailers.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2013)

Para is a commitment phobe.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2013)

Fuck para.  He betrayed the film club.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Para is a commitment phobe.



actually this is the opposite.  I take my commitments very serious and will never miss out if I promise.  Hence I don't make promises as often but I always keep every one of them


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2013)

You've abandoned your post


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2013)

Why does MartialHorror not participate?  It doesn't make any sense.  This guy spends hours and hours working on a webpage that no one reads.  He clearly doesn't get many opportunities in his life to interact with people.  The film club is perfect for him.  Gets to talk to some people on the board and do something he would be doing otherwise (watching films).

His absence is a major fucking headscratcher.


----------



## Taco (Feb 5, 2013)

Dunno where to put this so Imma put it here

I feel like watching some screwball comedies, I've seen a few over the years but I wanna watch more. Suggestions? :3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2013)

Watch some Marx Brothers. Duck Soup and Monkey Business are great.


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2013)

Taco said:


> Dunno where to put this so Imma put it here
> 
> I feel like watching some screwball comedies, I've seen a few over the years but I wanna watch more. Suggestions? :3



_A Serbian Film_


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2013)

Rukia going at MH.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

That's    new.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2013)

Parallax said:


> actually this is the opposite.  I take my commitments very serious and will never miss out if I promise.  Hence I don't make promises as often but I always keep every one of them



Wow, this is the most Politician-esque post on this page.

And regarding your commitment issues Para, I think we can ALL deduce that you are the most likely to miss out on your own wedding should that day arrive sometime in the distant future.





Rukia said:


> Why does MartialHorror not participate?  It doesn't make any sense.  This guy spends hours and hours working on a webpage that no one reads.  He clearly doesn't get many opportunities in his life to interact with people.  The film club is perfect for him.  Gets to talk to some people on the board and do something he would be doing otherwise (watching films).
> 
> His absence is a major fucking headscratcher.



I think Martial has a fear of anything close to live interaction as well. Posting on the internet is rather indirect, but posting your comments almost simultaneously to someone else in a chat window may limit the preptime he needs to come up with the manufactured 98938928392893828 paragraphs his reviews usually consist of.

And if he didn't have something profound to say about a film as it was playing, while others expected it of him, it would be akin to robbing Martial of the one solid foundation in life he may have.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2013)

You all just mad I have a life


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2013)

Parallax said:


> You all just mad I have a life



Yes, this is true, Para. Some of us do not have the free time away from a career and other responsibilities to take the bus down to the local Hollywood comic shop to spend the afternoon and beginning of the evening looking at the latest releases of the week.

Dat LA Standard Life.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 6, 2013)

We all have a life.. otherwise what are are "living"?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2013)

you all still just hating


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2013)

If films have thought me anything, most people in LA just get high and talk about how the curve of a fence reminds them of the time their mother mentally tortured them by asking if they were hungry. That LA life


----------



## Nakor (Feb 6, 2013)

when I was in LA a view years ago visiting my uncle, he was dating some woman who lived in a gated harbor housing community where they can dock their boats right outside of their houses. she lived with her two sons who were in the early 20s. none of them ever had a job. they lived off a trust fund. That LA life.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2013)

So, uh... who's picking 'The Room'?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2013)

So what did Vault choose?  Shouldn't we know by now?


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2013)

Rukia said:


> So what did Vault choose?  Shouldn't we know by now?



Mr. Bean: The Movie



Stunna said:


> So, uh... who's picking 'The Room'?



Stunna, your current set is rather questionable in taste, more so than usual. MH would approve though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2013)

Detective said:


> Stunna, your current set is rather questionable in taste, more so than usual. MH would approve though.


Seriously.  Why is Stunna doing this?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

Dick Grayson's my homie.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

Get a nightwing set instead. 

GK haters gonna hate.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

I haven't read anything about Nightwing, I know nothing about Dick at that point. There's nothing wrong with Robin. 

douche.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2013)

lol Stunna you came off just as douchey


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

Wha-

That always happens.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2013)

it's like does google not work in the Carolinas or something 

if you don't know something look it up


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe I like Dick Grayson's Robin.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2013)

I like him too

he's the only Robin I like

just sayin though


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

Im the douche? The fuck i was just offering an alternative to the people who are complaining about your Dick's Robin set. Jesus, relax bro


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not excited, but giogio tends to imply disdain or aggravation. directed towards me


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

It was more to answer your question when you said Dick is my homie, you could pick from Nightwing or even his version of Batman


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh.


Well. 


Maybe later. 



Yeah.


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2013)

Calm down, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

You're late, gRape.


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2013)

You're right


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2013)

hey tell us what movie Vault is showing, if you're having trouble maybe I can find a file of it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

GK's internet searching skills are very limited based on this week. The films arent even that hard to find 

Para you better show this week


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2013)

You can always upload it, Vault


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2013)

No. You said you were giving me a download site, tool. 

You have a registered LiveStream acct, right? Vaulto is it?


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

So the link i gave you, did it work?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll try to make it Vault, but I might be trying to meet up with someone that day.  Soooo I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

You can always meet your mate another day.


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2013)

What's your LiveStream user name, Vault?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

Better, Vault?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2013)

Vault said:


> You can always meet your mate another day.



but she likes comics and thinks Frank Quitely is the best artist ever

I'm sure you understand


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2013)

Crunch time? You don't know about that getting a film uploaded five minutes before it's scheduled to start crunch time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2013)

Honestly Grape.  You should be spending five minutes looking for these films.  If you are unable to find them you should demand that the selector choose another film.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

Rukia trying to take over now?

The Battle for the Club is imminent.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

Stunna you completely misunderstood me it seems, I wasn't hating your Robin set, I was merely offering you an alternative to another version of Grayson since others were slagging off your set but since you like Grayson I thought that might help. 

Para I figured it would be that   and I completely understand. 

Tomorrow I will upload it GK I didn't sign up as such I just typed a username and it worked didnt even login.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

But.... is it better? :33

I figured I could use Nightwing since I've seen B:TAS. That should count.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

Rukia calm down man. GK's has been really late with uploads before. I remember waiting 40 minutes once . I assure you, it's not happening this week.


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Honestly Grape.  You should be spending five minutes looking for these films.  If you are unable to find them you should demand that the selector choose another film.



That's what I already do. If it's not on Piratebay, I tell them to choose another.

@Vault, make a livestream VIEWER account, I can then give you access tp upload stuff.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2013)

So is there going to be a showing on Saturday?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2013)

Jena said:


> So is there going to be a showing on Saturday?



Stunna's film of choice this week appears to be so shitty in quality, that there is difficulty finding it, even on the internet.

He's most likely on Wikipedia right now, trying to research the concept of a VCR, and how we older simpletons recorded films to show to mass audiences back then, and will try to engineer a way to convert a VCR copy of his shit film into a digital format.

Using Dick Grayson as an inspiration, somehow.

At least, that's the current rumour going around.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, there will be a show. If Vault ever manages to make a fricking LS account and tell me the usename.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

When is the next showing time? 

GK never updates his OP.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2013)

I know, right?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Time for mutiny. Enno for the President.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2013)

The weekly mutiny.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Enno asks me to do it. Can't turn down a bro's request.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2013)

Yasha framing me weekly.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Stunna for the President.


Anyway, when is the streaming?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2013)

Same time as usual, around 07:15 PM PST.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

How long is the film?

I will be driving back to hometown for Chinese New Year celebration in the morning. Hopefully can catch it before it ends.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

2 hours max.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

You guys are so demanding 

I feel bad for Eno and Krush having to accomodate so many divas


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

GK is panicking himself when there is plenty of time. Relax and have a cuppa mate.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

Dude, just make a damn LS account already. Takes three minutes :|


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok man, Vaulto is the LS account username. My upload speeds such though.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

K, you're good to go. Follow these steps to be a winner, like me.

1. Login, you should be redirected to a page that lists your Channels.  On the right of the bradpittsucks channel, you'll see a Studio button.  Click it to enter the studio.

2. In Studio, click the Manage Library tab near the top. Look near the  bottom for a New Folder button. Create a new folder and name it. Expand  the folder in the same window and click the Create Storyboard button.  This is the destination for your files.

3. While in the Manage Library tab, click the Upload Videos tab. Put in a  Title, the rest of the fields are useless or may even draw unwanted  attention. Expand your new folder in the window, click your new  storyboard and hit the Browse button to find your files. Upload them in  order starting with the first part.

That's basically it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow that looks easy thanks


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

No, thank you


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2013)

Vault how good is your connection? Because it takes me about 5 or so hours to upload a film


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Stunna for the President.


I second this.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

My connection is fast Dloading wise but my upload speed is shocking


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2013)

I have Aol, what's your excuse


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

I have TalkTalk 

But yeah AOL damn, is that still around?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2013)

What's up guys?  We on for tomorrow night?

Play The Vanishing again, Grape.  We need to reevaluate that film.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2013)

Rukia in his stride as usual.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Parallax said:


> You guys are so demanding
> 
> I feel bad for Eno and Krush having to accomodate so many divas



Absentee father calling the caring mother demanding. I'm sure if your child turn out like Kevin, you'll blame your wife, too. Hope you don't end up like Franklin.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2013)

Heeeeeeey, Rukia. People do go to my website. The last written review has so far snagged 41 hits in a single day. I also have a youtube following.

So.....so there! *runs away crying*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Absentee father calling the caring mother demanding. I'm sure if your child turn out like Kevin, you'll blame your wife, too. Hope you don't end up like Franklin.



this club isn't my baby though 

keep on hating haters


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 8, 2013)

I so excited for my first Movie Club.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

it looks like I'll also be joining

be glad Vault


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

I am glad 

But what happened man  Did she blow you off?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

nah I gots to do things around the house unfortunately 

plus plans were never set in stone anyways so they'll just be rescheduled


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Dont fuck this up 

But yeah nonetheless, its profit for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2013)

I've read that people in LA are really flaky, they'll agree to everything but cancel when the time comes. Minus Para who said he's a commitment addict.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Para is a commitment phobe who never commits.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

you all just jelly I be living dat LA life 

#hateonhaters


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Whats the LA life again? Please tell us Para?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

put on your favorite LA movie and it's just like that


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Basically waiting tables while day-dreaming about walking on the red carpet with movie stars.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

I hear LA is actually full of fat people trying to lose weight instead of the crap Hollywood feeds us with abs and flat bellies everywhere. Care to elaborate further Para?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

there are a lot of fat people this is true

but hey it's better than where you guys live


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Heeeeeeey, Rukia. People do go to my website. The last written review has so far snagged 41 hits in a single day. I also have a youtube following.
> 
> So.....so there! *runs away crying*




Holy shit, are you Mark Zuckerberg?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Para being defensive


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

Yasha just mad nobody talks about Mongolia or wherever the fuck he's from


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Para being very defensive


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2013)

With the amount of wannabe actors, LA is probably filled with hot people. But to get anywhere they prob have to sleep with the fatties


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

Yasha, turn on your PM's, you fruitcake.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

GK you are handling the trailers 

I will give you a list


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol. Ask Detective about sending me lists of stuff to put up


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

Vault what's the movie

I don't really care for the whole mystery approach


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

Secret Sunshine or something from South Blackland.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Its Secret Sunshine  

It was originally Tsotsi this 2005 South African film, i wanted to mix it up a bit with foreign film which many if all of you haven't seen. But its kinda difficult to find, if GK had done his job we would have found it  Instead we are going with Secret Sunshine.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Done, Grape.



Ennoea said:


> With the amount of wannabe actors, LA is probably filled with hot people. But to get anywhere they prob have to sleep with the fatties



Those fatties were once upon a time hot people with movie dreams too. Gradually, they turned to alcohol and fast food. I wouldn't be surprised if most of them have abusive or violent tendency towards hot people.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

oh shit Ive been wanting to see this movie O:

it's part of the Criterion Collection.  Good choice


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

I have seen Tsotsi. Poor man's City of God.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Dammit i knew it would be you Yasha, i picked these foreign films with you in mind, i wanted something you hadnt watched before. You are kind of the resident foreign film expert.

And i wouldn't go as far as poor man's City of God, i dont think they are similar at all, other the setting of course.

What about Secret Sunshine im sure some have seen it here


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Secret Sunshine is a Korean film? I have not seen it (or heard of it for that matter). Ok, I will be there.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

I picked well  Yasha hasnt seen it, thank you basedgod. Now i await Enno, another troublesome person


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

I've seen it


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2013)

if the 2 Koreaboos haven't seen it none of us have


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Grape you better be trolling man  

One person isnt bad i suppose


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Grape probably got it confused with Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

So you are telling me only avi files are accepted for uploading?


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes. Jesus Christ, Vault. WTF kind of backwoods North Korean propaganda are you trying to make us watch?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm watching some old Chicago Bulls games right now.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

Use .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like Saturday is going to be a disaster.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

No not really.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2013)

Vault.  You tried your best man.  Take some Bass Ale out of your fridge and regroup.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2013)

wtf are we watching 'Out of Africa' or something?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Hahaha  

Everything is done i will just leave it to upload as i sleep. I'm not waiting 5 hours for that.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> wtf are we watching 'Out of Africa' or something?




Coming to America.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

I fear that once the conversion is complete its going to be too big


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2013)

You never replied to my PM you ^ (use bro).


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Its FLV to AVI. We shall see how large the file will be


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Im done waiting, im going to sleep leaving it to upload. This might take awhile


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2013)

Vault.  Have you read The Man in the High Castle?  Is it a good read?


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes i have, it is a bit tedious at the beginning but once it gets going it is an amazing read. I'm surprised no one has tried adapting that yet. I would definitely recommend.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2013)

The premise sounds incredibly interesting.  Definitely thinking about picking it up.

Still disappointed you didn't choose Scanner Darkly for Film Club.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2013)

I spent months trying to get you guys to watch some Lee Chang Dong movies and now I find out Vault has chosen Secret Sunshine? Yasha it's from the same Director who made Poetry. It's a good film, not sure if it's for everyone but it's a good watch.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2013)

Seriously.  Scanner Darkly is like one of the 10 best films of the last decade.  And it seems like people are afraid to discuss it for some reason.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

It's 'cause it's animated and animation's not kewl.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm taking a nap, which could turn into an all day event.

Start without me, if I'm late.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

How do you nap for a whole day?


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

Smoke pot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh.**


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2013)

> Seriously. Scanner Darkly is like one of the 10 best films of the last decade. And it seems like people are afraid to discuss it for some reason.



I was gonna choose it for my week but since most of you had seen it, I chose not to.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

Dude, have any of you read Dorner's manifesto?

Only a black dude would write an 18 page manifesto, including four pages of shout-outs - shortly before going bananas.

Hilarity.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2013)

When I read the shoutouts I thought it was so unintentionally hilarious and only a black person would do that #racism


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The premise sounds incredibly interesting.  Definitely thinking about picking it up.
> 
> Still disappointed you didn't choose Scanner Darkly for Film Club.



Everything is well thought of, it is really interesting indeed. Especially when they start discussing different territories the Germans and Japanese have taken in the world. As for the cultural shift, everything has turned on its head. But the constant still remains, the blacks stay losing  Black people get royally screwed.

People have seen it i wanted us to discuss something new, why dont you pick that next?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2013)

Vaulto reads? :WOW shocking news


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

I have slowed down a bit over the years but there was a time i read a lot of books, it was all i ever did really.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2013)

His shoutouts are pretty great


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry but I can't make it this week, going out. Shame though, this is one of the films I'd really want to watch.


----------



## Z (Feb 9, 2013)

I have never seen a Korean film in my life. I'll most likely be there and use this as a good opportunity.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2013)

Z's post made me laugh more than it should have


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

Z only watches movies with White socialites.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2013)

that explains the Western love


----------



## Z (Feb 9, 2013)

Akira Kurosawa is my favorite director ever.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

Enno you are handling the trailers, let me know when you are ready so i can give you links to them


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

Parallax said:


> that explains the Western love


:byakuya**


----------



## Z (Feb 9, 2013)

7:15 it starts or is there pre-show material before?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll try to catch the beginning of it but have to go out tonight so won't be able to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

Z said:


> 7:15 it starts or is there pre-show material before?




7:15 indeed, sir.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

I might be there.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2013)

nobody cares stunna


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

Your words hurt me so. 

I'm sure Krush cares.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm sorry Stunna 

that was mean


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

Aw, gee thanks. :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2013)

Is there a link to the livestream?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

If gRape was competent it'd be in the OP.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, I had it, I didn't realize I was early as fuck lol. It's just empty.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2013)

I really want to see this film so I'm probably not gonna be on the chat very often but I will be there


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

We only have 3 tralers it seems. Damn Enno i said he should add some more


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2013)

3 is more than enough


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2013)

Stunna a tease


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

The quality of this film is pretty dire, I tried and tried again to boost the quality to no avail. 5 attempts to be precise


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> The quality of this film is pretty dire, I tried and tried again to boost the quality to no avail. 5 attempts to be precise



Told you. Flv is shit man.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2013)

*Watch American

'Murica!


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

So who's turn is it next week?


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

Jena picks next week.


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2013)

Grape said:


> Jena picks next week.



REALLY?


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

No Harrison Ford.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

I now know what you guys do is very tedious. It was great fun though  Frustrating at the same time.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh shit what is Jena gonna choose, I can't wait


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

Jena's movie might not be played.

It's horrid. Way, way worse than Hot Rod.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

I still cant believe you trolled me with that GK  What did i ever do to you?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2013)

The only thing worse than Hot Rod is cancer, and I'm sure as hell Livestream isn't giving me cancer.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

You were serious about more secrets?


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm seeing if I can sway her mind. It's an atrocious movie. Truly awful on every level :|


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

"Worse" than NIMH?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2013)

> I'm seeing if I can sway her mind. It's an atrocious movie. Truly awful on every level :|



Sounds like a laugh, Jena don't change your mind.


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2013)

Grape said:


> Jena's movie might not be played.
> 
> It's horrid. Way, way worse than Hot Rod.



Shut your bitch ass up and play it.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2013)

Will we finally get something controversial to watch? I have high hopes for you, Jena.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

You wouldn't call your attempts at swaying me from my faith and everyone's disdain at the utterance of religion controversial?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2013)

It's probably Twilight.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

Twilight is preferable.

Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> You wouldn't call your attempts at swaying me from my faith and everyone's disdain at the utterance of religion controversial?



Nope. Atheism is the norm to me.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2013)

Grape said:


> Twilight is preferable.
> 
> Dungeons and Dragons.





Really, Jena?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Nope. Atheism is the norm to me.



better luck next time, champ


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't need luck. Intelligent people like you will come to see the light one day.


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2013)

Grape said:


> Twilight is preferable.
> 
> Dungeons and Dragons.



Why would you fucking spoil it, you stupid shit?

I'm going to come to your house and punch you in the face and then fuck your dog.




_Sigh_, yes, I chose the D&D movie, which was _supposed_ to be a dramatic reveal (like seriously grape, you kept everyone else's a secret). It's a terrible movie, but it falls in the realm of "so bad it's good", particularly because Jeremy Irons goes completely apeshit with the material.

Honestly, watch this clip and then tell me that this isn't a terribly hilarious movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't believe anymore.  I used to.  But I asked more and more questions as I got older.  And the lack of answers wore me down.

I also can't really grasp the concept of eternity.

Additionally, the god I was taught about doesn't seem like a god worthy of my devotion.  What kind of god dooms someone simply for not believing in them?  Seems kind of petty, don't you think?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm game for D&D. My mom loves that movie.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2013)

Your mom loves Twilight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2013)

Stunna.  You are religious.  You don't hide that.  I am curious to know what your answer is to two questions.

Do you believe in evolution?

How old do you think the Earth is?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah...




Yeah...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2013)

If there is a God, he's a venegeful, pathetic, misogynistic, homophobic, racist waste of space. He's like a 13 year old fangirl on Tumblr, I wouldn't worship her so I don't see why I have worship god as an adult. Not to mention being so childish as to condemn people in to hell for not believing, but letting rapists and child killers (like the one in Secret Sunshine) go to heaven cus they're so sowwy.

However I still rate Religious people over Devil worshipers. The I'd rather rule hell types are honestly just the worse kind of idiots.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  You are religious.  You don't hide that.  I am curious to know what your answer is to two questions.


Er, I can answer, but I can't answer well...



> Do you believe in evolution?


Yes.



> How old do you think the Earth is?


I have no clue.

*EDIT* ~ I don't have qualms with sharing eternity with people who sincerely regret their actions.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 9, 2013)

I missed it this week, how was the movie?

I went out on an atrocious date. What a waste of time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2013)

I missed it too.  Side Effects was good though.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

Jena said:


> Why would you fucking spoil it, you stupid shit?
> 
> I'm going to come to your house and punch you in the face and then fuck your dog.



Wow. Rage more.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2013)

> I went out on an atrocious date. What a waste of time.



Let me guess,  the shields were up?

You ruined the reveal Grape, and to be fair it would have been the greatest troll ever.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

She didn't say anything about trolling!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

Wouldn't have been as good as Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2013)

Grape said:


> Wow. Rage more.



Shut up asshole.

After I'm done punching you and fucking your dog, I'm going to put ice cubes down your pants and stuff your shoes with dead birds.

Deal with it.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 9, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Let me guess,  the shields were up?



I wanted nothing to do with her. I do online dating. First time meeting her, and she fucking lied on her profile about what she looked like. I will abide by this rule now: Unless she posts a full body photo of herself, from a good angle, I will not be going out with her.

I'm going to add more. So she didn't post a full body photo, but said in her profile that she was curvy. Curvy can be good, but she had no fucking curves. She was just fat.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

Jena said:


> Shut up asshole.
> 
> After I'm done punching you and fucking your dog, I'm going to put ice cubes down your pants and stuff your shoes with dead birds.
> 
> Deal with it.




I feel like I'd be coming out on top in this scenario


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2013)

Nakor said:


> I wanted nothing to do with her. I do online dating. First time meeting her, and she fucking lied on her profile about what she looked like. I will abide by this rule now: Unless she posts a full body photo of herself, from a good angle, I will not be going out with her.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll leave Jena's dubious film choice alone.

Because I don't want my cute puppy to get pegged.



Nakor dated a midget?

Edit: Fat people have curves, too. To be fair, she didn't specify S-curve or D-curve.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2013)

lol  Nakor


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2013)

@Jena 
I agree with his speech at the end. 

@Yasha
She was not a midget, just fat.

edit: I should re-watch Boondocks. Lots of good life lessons on that show.



> Edit: Fat people have curves, too. To be fair, she didn't specify S-curve or D-curve.



Fair point. But there is a better description for fat people on the site, I believe it's called "A little something extra" or something similar.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2013)

The Boondocks is amazing. Season 4 ftw.


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2013)

Define fat?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2013)

5'7" 200 pounds.


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2013)

She just a lil thick.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay, we're discussing religion now.... can we.... not?

I'd rather talk about how Grape keeps dicking me out of picking a movie.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2013)

Too thick for me.

edit: What makes people want to mislead others on their profiles? They have to know that it won't hold up once they meet someone in person. Makes no sense.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2013)

poor Nakor

Good choice Jena  I probably wont be making it since I might be going to a friends comedy show but we'll see what happens


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2013)

Were going to watch two hours of this next week.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Good choice Jena  I probably wont be making it since I might be going to a friends comedy show but we'll see what happens


#LA     life


----------



## James Bond (Feb 10, 2013)

Nakor said:


> Too thick for me.
> 
> edit: What makes people want to mislead others on their profiles? They have to know that it won't hold up once they meet someone in person. Makes no sense.



What did she acctually write on her profile, can you quote it here?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2013)

Jena.  Be serious.  We don't want a troll selection this week.  Stunna already wasted multiple weeks with bad choices.  It's been done.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2013)

James Bond said:


> What did she acctually write on her profile, can you quote it here?



She only had a head shot, then she had "curvy" as her body description. She did not have curves, at least not in the way most people think of having curves. There are other choices for body descriptions that would have matched her. She isn't required to fill in a body description choice either. She clearly misled with her description. 

I take partial blame for this since I knew something had to be up since she didn't have more pictures. I decided to take a chance and it didn't work out. But she clearly lied/mislead about what she looked like. I just don't get that. 

I want to show up for next weeks movie. I've seen the D&D movie before and it was a good time. I'm disappointed it wasn't a surprise.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah Nakor but what about the inside? That's what matters.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a lie.

Or at best a half truth.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2013)

Nakor be keeping it real


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2013)

The inside counts, but she was apparently a liar on the inside.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2013)

Exactly Stunna!


----------



## James Bond (Feb 10, 2013)

Lies and pies on the inside, not a good combination for a potential mate.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2013)

You could say she was a...

*Big, fat liar!*


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 10, 2013)

Great thread you guys have here.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, brohamster.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 10, 2013)

Really hope thats not a reference to that terrible movie


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2013)

/googles

Hey, that used to come on the Disney Channel!


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear fellow communist NF Film Club members,

I just wanted to say I will not be making it this week.

*Reason:* NBA All-Star Weekend

Who is selecting anyways? There is a good chance that Yasha, Rukia & Para will also not appear as well. For basketball reasons. And possibly commitment issues as usual for Para.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2013)

Dat LA life.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2013)

We've finally got something on para


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2013)

Para says so many quotable stuff  But yeah this one is the gold. I shall forever use that against him.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2013)

why would I think living dat LA Life is something that can be used against me when I revel at it

aim higher haters


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2013)

If you guys want credibility, you must take on the entire Carnosaur trilogy.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2013)

So are there rules against putting up a movie & its sequel?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2013)

no rules you can choose whichever film you want.  But you can only do 1 movie at a time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2013)

Probably not.  I bet Grape and Ennoea would allow it.  We obviously don't want two films every weekend.  But occasionally seems to be fine.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 12, 2013)

Thinking about joining. What do you guys basically do here?


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2013)

Zezima said:


> Thinking about joining. What do you guys basically do here?




Masturbate to our own egos.

True talk.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

I      don't.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not gonna make it tomorrow for sure, hope everyone enjoys this travesty


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2013)

You suck Para and so I must remove you from the selection list until the third week of March.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

It's only a matter of time until the Powerpuff Girls return.


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2013)

Powerpuff Girls was quality entertainment


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

We've watched worse movies than NIMH, numbnuts.


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2013)

No, we have not.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't remember all of them off the top of my head since you're inept and haven't been keeping track in the OP, but for one, NIMH is better than Commando.

*EDIT* ~ Oh, and Edward Scissorhands.

*EDIT 2* ~ And Cassie.


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2013)

Commando was pretty bad


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2013)

Distribution list lacks TetraVaal and Solaris.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

Tetra wouldn't want to partake, and I'm pretty sure Preet is blacklisted.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2013)

dat PM...


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2013)

TetraVaal requested to not be included.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, called that one.


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2013)

Jena said:


> dat PM...




I'm really considering playing it for my movie 

_If_ you don't wanna play it


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh well......maybe CMX will make it this week.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2013)

Grape said:


> I'm really considering playing it for my movie
> 
> _If_ you don't wanna play it



I don't know why exactly, but there's just something about Kirstie Alley that irritates me. Maybe it's that weird half-smirk she always has on her face, I don't know. Not a fan. Maybe it's the scientology thing, too.


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2013)

Nah, I meant the last PM


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh 

I actually like that movie. (The Secret Garden). Not gonna lie...


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2013)

Is Look Who's Talking Now the one with the dog?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2013)

Look who's Talking? I hated those films when I was little runt with no taste


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2013)

What makes you think you have taste now?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2013)

A little birdy told me

I'd rather watch Baby's Day out.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2013)

Baby's day out? Enno let us not say what we can't take back later.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, let's watch Baby's Day Out!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry guys, I am afraid I will have to pull a Parallax tomorrow. Driving back for work after having a nice week of rest at hometown.

Enjoy DnD without me.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a mates birthday to attend too :/


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm also going to miss.  I have a colonoscopy scheduled.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2013)

Told you not to put things in there. Jena is gonna give you a free colectomy.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2013)

First one I can come to in a while and it's a giant troll...


----------



## Jena (Feb 16, 2013)

Grape said:


> Probably.
> 
> 
> @Jena, I'm downloading two movies, the first one to finish gets uploaded





Play _Dungeons & Dragons_, asshole. If I don't see Jeremy Irons delivering stupid dialogue in the most painful way possible I'm leaving.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure if I want to spend time watching this but I'll try to be there.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 16, 2013)

I should be there.


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2013)

I uploaded the movie while asleep. Woke up and only 3 minutes of the film got uploaded. lol wtf?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2013)

Grape's deliberately hindering the movie plus everyone's bailing. 

Film Club is falling apart.


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2013)

I blame Jena


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I have a colonoscopy scheduled.



Godspeed, Rukia. 

I am also out, because of NBA related reasons.

Looks like everyone is basically a Para dupe this week.


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2013)

Massive problems getting D&D uploaded. Failed twice now


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2013)

Time to split it in parts Grape.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2013)

Grape said:


> Massive problems getting D&D uploaded. Failed twice now



Pretty sure D&D has failed a lot more times than just twice, Grapey.


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Time to split it in parts Grape.



No, it's uploading and converting, but the video is 3 minutes long. Can't find another trustworthy source :S



Detective said:


> Pretty sure D&D has failed a lot more times than just twice, Grapey.



This is definitely true.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2013)

So what movie are we really watching?  The Look Who's Talking troll is funny.  But a lot of people aren't going to show up if they think that is the actual film.


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2013)

>implying theyll show up if it's not the real movie


----------



## Jena (Feb 16, 2013)

Detective said:


> Pretty sure D&D has failed a lot more times than just twice, Grapey.



You get a  for that one.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2013)

Detective said:


> Godspeed, Rukia.
> 
> I am also out, because of NBA related reasons.
> 
> Looks like everyone is basically a Para dupe this week.



You all just jockin my style


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2013)

I will ensure this club's desyruction if D&D isnt played tonight.


----------



## Jena (Feb 16, 2013)

I loathe all of you.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 16, 2013)

At what time should we watch the movie?


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2013)

right now...


----------



## Nakor (Feb 16, 2013)

Good film club tonight.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2013)

Can we pick a movie that isn't offensive next time?


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2013)

What was the film?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2013)

_The Secret Garden._ Super racist.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2013)

Detective said:


> What was the film?



Stunna picked The Secret Garden.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Stunna picked The Secret Garden.



His reign of tyranny has gone too far this week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2013)

Why the fuck is Stunna choosing the film every week?  What's the deal Grape?


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Why the fuck is Stunna choosing the film every week?  What's the deal Grape?



I know, right!? There is only one obvious conclusion


*Spoiler*: _Weekly Shameful Blackmail_ 




*
Stunna:* Grape.... I am your..... son!
*Grape:*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

Grape is the one picking without a cool-down period.


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2013)

I was planning to troll with TGS, but then D&D wouldn't work, so we watched TGS


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2013)

Grape claims to be doing some sort of lottery system to determine the film selection.  But I think it's pretty fucking clear that it's a lottery of one.  Stunna is the only damn name in the fucking pool.  It's ridiculous.  He should have been banned for life after Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 17, 2013)

So is Jena picking again this week since her film didn't get played?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2013)

No.  Stunna is going to choose this week.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

Apparently so.


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Apparently so.



The culprit admitted it too! I'm pretty sure you can get 15 to 20 for that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

That was a response to Nakor.


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> That was a response to Nakor.



Too late to recant your statement, Stunna.

This is a sad day for me too. I thought I had inspired you to lead a justice filled and righteous do-gooder life.

Alas, you have lived long enough to see yourself become the Film Club villain.


----------



## Jena (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm horribly indecisive, and in the interest of making you rubes think that I actually care about your opinions, this is what I'm debating between:

A movie that's amazing, but I'm pretty sure everyone has seen
A nostalgic movie from childhood (that traumatized at least a few people here, I'm sure)
A horrible movie that's hilarious in its awfulness

Preferences?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

What is the amazing movie?


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Jena said:


> I'm horribly indecisive, and in the interest of making you rubes think that I actually care about your opinions, this is what I'm debating between:
> 
> A movie that's amazing, but I'm pretty sure everyone has seen
> A nostalgic movie from childhood (that traumatized at least a few people here, I'm sure)
> ...



Jena, go with the amazing film. 

No more joke films or shit-tier Stunna selected films from here on out. We should start showing off our film selection tastes from here on out.

Bring out the big guns, Jena. 

BTW, not talking about your tits, but you can upload a mini-film about them during the trailer portion of the viewing if you like. No complaints here.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

*[A horrible movie that's hilarious in its awfulness]*

until further notice


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> *[A horrible movie that's hilarious in its awfulness]*
> 
> until further notice



But this is our current format with your selection every week, Stunna. We want something different.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunna trying to hijack the club again. Entitled generation.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

At least five people have attempted a coup, and I'm not one of 'em.


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2013)

*attempted*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

All in due time.


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Grape said:


> *attempted*



Your welcome.


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2013)

You're*

You're welcome.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

GKKK actin' all cool even though he stole Film Club from Rukia.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't want Stunna to take over

that would be awful


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

Prepare yourself or abandon ship.


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Prepare yourself or abandon ship.



Some post that image of Rukia and Tetra beating the shit out of Stunna, please.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

Only Tetra or Rukia can post that.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd have no problem with that I'm usually never here anyways


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I'd have no problem with that I'm usually never here anyways



Para acting like he watches Film Club from home when he actually does "show up". We all know you stream from your hipster cell phone, on a bus, headed to the local comic shop for a rousing game of DnD.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

My first act will be a Renaissance Disney marathon.


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

BRB Guys, plotting Stunna's assassination.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

You will fail like those before you.


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> You will fail like those before you.



Do you honestly believe that, Stunna? Remember the previous feats of your opponent and tell me you still feel confident.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

There is no try, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

Only a Sith deals in abso-

...


I-I can't.


You win.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2013)

I can believe they are bringing Harrison Ford back for the next Star Wars film.  For the love of god.  Move on.  Their time is over.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 17, 2013)

How are they bringing him back. He is too old.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> At least five people have attempted a coup, and I'm not one of 'em.



You mean the same person attempted 5 times.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Enno for the President!




6 times.



Jena, don't you know any hidden gems that most of us haven't seen?


----------



## James Bond (Feb 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I can believe they are bringing Harrison Ford back for the next Star Wars film.  For the love of god.  Move on.  Their time is over.



Arent they bringing most of the original cast back?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Arent they bringing most of the original cast back?



Apparently so, but dont worry. It has been stated that Han Solo will die in this movie... :/

that's why I wont watch any of the new stuff, I sincerely have lost all interest in SW.


----------



## Jena (Feb 17, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Jena, don't you know any hidden gems that most of us haven't seen?



It's hard to tell. You fucktards have seen just about everything.

The only movies that I can be reasonably assured you haven't all seen are obscure animated movies, and judging by the reaction from NIMH you lot don't seem to appreciate the medium.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, they're losers.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2013)

We'd probably like what animated movie you'd choose Jena

but probably not


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2013)

I chose a movie that blends animation and real actors 

...that probably just gave it away. There's only like one movie that actually does that successfully.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Song of the South?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2013)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?

cause that's the only movie that did that right


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
> 
> cause that's the only movie that did that right



 **


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2013)

I thought it was Space Jam. 



Jena said:


> It's hard to tell. You fucktards have seen just about everything.
> 
> The only movies that I can be reasonably assured you haven't all seen are obscure animated movies, and judging by the reaction from NIMH you lot don't seem to appreciate the medium.



There are lots of great foreign movies out there that we haven't seen.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Space Jam is the third best sports movie ever made.


----------



## Detective (Feb 18, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
> 
> cause that's the only movie that did that right



Oh thank God it's this film. I feared Jena had gone rogue crazy bitch on us, and chose Enchanted. 





Yasha said:


> I thought it was Space Jam.



In my heart, this will always be the right answer.


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2013)

You're all wrong.

It's _Where the Wild Things Are_.


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2013)

Grape said:


> You're all wrong.
> 
> It's _Where the Wild Things Are_.



100% real talk:

I thought this movie was boring. 

Everyone was praising it and I fell asleep halfway through.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

lol I've never heard a White girl say "real talk" before


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2013)

I have, countless amount of times.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh.**


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

...**


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2013)

Stunna spamming to get that Final Villain title


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Uh, after that 10k post cut? You're joking, right?


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2013)

You have 19,200.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

It was a warning cut.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait Stunna you lost 10k posts? How the fuck did that happen? You must have been spamming like hell


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Someone made a crap thread in the Cafe, so I started +1ing as a joke. Evil Moogle cut me down 10k posts as a lesson and returned them after few hours.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh i see, i thought the cut was permanent. That would have been harsh


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2013)

it's only posts


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2013)

Parallax said:


> it's only posts



Stunna is at that age where he will not realize this phenomenon for a few more years. Probably made a VBLOG post on YT about the cruelty of Mods on the internet when he first noticed the cut of his hard earned 10k in posting legacy.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2013)

Man, I just want that user title.





But I don't spam.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2013)

User titles and rep are worthless Stunna.

Anyway what are we watching this week? Is it still D&D?


----------



## Jena (Feb 20, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> User titles and rep are worthless Stunna.
> 
> Anyway what are we watching this week? Is it still D&D?



Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> User titles and rep are worthless Stunna.


Not if you care about aesthetics.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2013)

you should worry about real life aesthetics and put that stocking christmas gift to good use


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2013)

And prom's coming up too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2013)

Good news guys.

A few weeks ago we teased Bad Boys 2 prior to showing the weekly film.  And I know everyone wanted to watch it.  And with good reason.  It's entertaining as hell.

Bad Boys 2 is now available for streaming on Netflix.


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2013)

Rukia, watch Submarine on Netflix. You'll like it.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2013)

Flick is uploaded and will start at 7PM EST.

Next week we may try Sunday


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2013)

I might not be abe to make it again this week 

DatLDNlife


----------



## Nakor (Feb 23, 2013)

Sunday would be the best day for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2013)

i have no plans for tonight, so decent chance ill be on.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> i have no plans for tonight, so decent chance ill be on.




So basically no change from every other Saturday, ever


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2013)

shut ur face and update the OP .


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2013)

I will today. Promise


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2013)

Commando (Z)

Magnum Force (Detective)

Edward Scissor Hands (Stunna)

The Vanishing (Enno's enlightened choice)

Secret Sunshine (Vault)


Making it easier for you Grape, just paste this in there.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2013)

don't forget Down By Law :|


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2013)

That's already in the OP Para.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2013)

like I could be arsed to actually verify that


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2013)

I dont care about the past movies, but I am more so interested in what today's film is. In which I just remembered it was Who Framed Roger Rabbit, in less that was a joke since I am going off memory of what I read several days ago .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)

If you put me next to Scissorhands, my jimmies will be quite rustled.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2013)

There's gonna be alot of boob jokes if we watch Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2013)

no VBD that wasn't a joke


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2013)

I know this is semi-annual, but I really am not looking forward to watching more Stunna type of movies.

Too bad I missed Ennoa and Vaults week .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)

What is a "Stunna-type" movie?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> What is a "Stunna-type" movie?



I dont want to hurt your feelings, why do you keep making me?


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2013)

OP has been edited.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont want to hurt your feelings, why do you keep making me?


You haven't yet, but you're free to keep trying. I don't know what a Stunna movie is.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2013)

Vault's movie was probably the best that I saw in Film Club

the again I only saw 2


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2013)

Stunna type of film is the one where we have the urge to find a noose.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)

Implying I only like bad movies. I require further elaboration.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Implying I only like bad movies. I require further elaboration.



Stop trying to make me fight you.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2013)

When asked if he would obliterate a 16 year old kid for liking trash movies, VBD enthusiastically answered, "Fuck yes, again and again!".


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Stop trying to make me fight you.


I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2013)

Stunna.  You should never get a tattoo dude.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2013)

inb4 Mickey Mouse tramp stamp.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)

Wouldn't dream of it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2013)

Wait.  I shouldn't be listed.  I haven't had a turn yet.  My Carrie selection was only a supplement.  It was Detective's week.


----------



## Jena (Feb 23, 2013)

so this is still happening tonight, right?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2013)

What are you guys watching?  Should I show up or not?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2013)

It's in the OP Rukia. We're watching Transformers.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2013)

Guess I will show up.  Been a while since I have seen it.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2013)

Jena said:


> so this is still happening tonight, right?




Yes.



7PM EST.


----------



## Jena (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm ready for Jena's rabbit film.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2013)

So I've heard the next person to choose is completely wonderful. 

I wonder if he'll be serial about this or troll.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So I've heard the next person to choose is completely wonderful.
> 
> I wonder if he'll be serial about this or troll.




At this point, picking a serious movie is the troll move


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't receive a reminder 

I was actually doing nothing today either


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2013)

my bad 

I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 23, 2013)

I usually get one, I got one for next week or something


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)

I won't make it next week. Dad's birthday.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2013)

There's a really good chance I wont make it next weekend

but you probably already knew that


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

I won't make it next week.  Going to be in Denver.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

What film are we watching this week?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2013)

Furious George is choosing this week.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2013)

I chose.... something. 

Funny thing is I probably won't even be there for the whole thing. I'll drop in and out.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2013)

inb4 it's King Kong


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2013)

Jena said:


> inb4 it's King Kong



Mad racist.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

I believe in George's taste.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2013)

^Good human.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2013)

I wont be there

so I want to know what it is


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2013)

incoming tyler perry movie


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I wont be there
> 
> so I want to know what it is



NO. 



Violent By Design said:


> incoming tyler perry movie



That would have been brilliant.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

This gon' be good.




Too bad I won't be there.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2013)

just tell us, maybe if I have time I'll watch it before Saturday or somethin


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2013)

Its not like an obscure film at all. You probably saw it already... let's just say its a "feast for the soul".


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2013)

We're watching Tree of Life


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Its not like an obscure film at all. You probably saw it already... let's just say its a "feast for the soul".



This better not be fucking Tree of Life. If it is, I'll make like a banana and split.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

George is going to have record low attendance.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2013)

hahaha, so off. 

And here I was thinking that hint might be too on-the-nose.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it The Passion?


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2013)

Obviously Soul Plane.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2013)

We need to watch Anti-Christ together.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2013)

Furious George said:


> hahaha, so off.
> 
> And here I was thinking that hint might be too on-the-nose.



the spongebob squarepants movie


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2013)

Cannibal holocaust?


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> We need to watch Anti-Christ together.




lol.

Dat body modification


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Is it The Passion?



A few of the baldy baby demons (the ones that were stroking Lucifer) may or may not make there way into this film.

But this was the closest of them all. 



Grape said:


> Obviously Soul Plane.



I get it, because I mentioned soul! 

Seriously, this was the closest of them all. 



Jena said:


> the spongebob squarepants movie



Well.... Squidward has tentacles right? Well, this movie may or may not involve tentacles... sometimes. 

This was way off and yet it was *by far* the closest of them all. 



Ennoea said:


> Cannibal holocaust?



Nope. Nothing like that here. What are you even talking about? 

Its remarkable how close this one was. Closest of them all, I'd say.  

----------

Are the emoticons not showing up for anyone else?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes.

I feel like I was seriously the closest.


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guyz, were close to Part 1 - Part 1.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I feel like I was seriously the closest.



Nah one person's guess so far was seriously the closest.... but in a very limited sort of way your guess isn't that far off. Very limited. 

Anyway, I think what I chose will be more entertaining then Tree of Life. I'll say no more.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh.



I give up.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2013)

holy shit 

are you showing Trapped in the Closet?  Cause if you were then I so wish I was there

and Jena would hate Tree of Life


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll skip my dad's birthday party for Trapped in the Closet.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'll skip my dad's birthday party for Trapped in the Closet.



What birthday gift for your dad?

Let me guess. Condom?

Guess that runs in the family.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

That was a Christmas present.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

Your mom will probably be moved to tears.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm not giving him a condom.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2013)

Yasha is so racist


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Yasha is so racist



That is considered racist as well? 

I might as well stop talking to Stunna. :/


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

You ignore me in the chatroom anyway.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2013)

never change Yasha


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

Man, I had such a good comeback to use on you Yasha.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 27, 2013)

Let's be honest though, condoms are the best gift that someone could ask for.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

I suppose if you've a need for them.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

Use it, Stunna. 

So you have no regret in life.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

No, I'll save it for a rainy day.

It was a comeback of such monumental heat that the burn would have been irrecoverable, as would the damage to your reputation. All of the harassment and disrespect I receive would instantly dissipate, and in its stead, the respect that I so clearly deserve.

Pray that day never comes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know what you guys are watching.

But I still think we need to rewatch The Vanishing at some point.  We didn't give it a fair shake.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2013)

I kinda wanna see that now


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No, I'll save it for a rainy day.
> 
> It was a comeback of such monumental heat that the burn would have been irrecoverable, as would the damage to your reputation. All of the harassment and disrespect I receive would instantly dissipate, and in its stead, the respect that I so clearly deserve.
> 
> Pray that day never comes.



If it can be used at any time, it's not a witty comeback. It's just a diss. Great comebacks depend on timing, yo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2013)

Chicago Blu Ray arrived.  I will probably watch that tonight.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

To use it is not in my kind-hearted nature. It would take something extreme to wring it out -- something few of you are capable of stirring in me.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

Did I come the closest to wringing something out of your heart?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

Sort of. You provided the inspiration, but in retrospect it is too much to have been used in such a context. If I'd thought of it in the past, Tetra would have been the closest.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm more subtle than Tetra in getting to your mind though.

I feel like Tom Riddle.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you guys ever see Chamber of Secrets?  Tom Riddle was in there for a mere thirty minutes.  And those thirty minutes were more interesting than the six hundred minutes provided by Voldemort.

And shut the hell up.  Current conversation is lame.  Usual Stunna standards.  But Yasha... you are better than this.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

I am not a bad poster. You will never convince me that I am a bad poster.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey, at least I made a reference to Tom Riddle.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

btw, Rukia's in second place.


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2013)

Second place wut


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

Why do you care, it's not like you're in second place.


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2013)

Am I in first place?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

You want to be the person who has gotten the deepest under my skin?


----------



## Detective (Feb 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Man, I had such a good comeback to use on you Yasha.



Use it like your condom present, Stunna. Because like all things in life, it also has an expiry date.


Seriously though, don't save that condom until your 10 years older. Either use it or you might as well laminate it for remembrance. Because if it's past it's due date, you may end up with Little Stunna before you are ready for it.

And the world cannot handle two of you right now.



BTW, I just wanted to take this random opportunity to say that you also remind me of possibly the cockiest Jeopardy player ever. This man was born to be punched in the face for his smugness. 

[YOUTUBE]_SPY-Phxqmg[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]DkPh3jbKFLY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NGjT-qJmODQ[/YOUTUBE]

This man's facial expressions are sometimes what your posts come across. Which is hilarious when you think about it.

Look into your heart and know it to be true.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> btw, Rukia's in second place.



Second after Tetra, or after me?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2013)

Stunna and his inane offtopic convos, I swear.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 28, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

